# Paige has grabbed the brass ring



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige gets more over every week and todays pop shows that its time to give her another push. She has grabbed the brass ring and her improvement has been tremendous. Wow what a progression and a difference from baby face Paige to her today.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

Paige is the hottest WWE Diva since Trish Stratus but i love Natalya to.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

She's the most over diva on the roster, crowd loves her. Chanted for her over Alicia's music which was great.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Her reactions were great (for a Diva of course) were freaking great tonight, she's really found herself a comfort zone as a character and a worker and she's improving tremendously really; and still with more room to grow due to how young she is.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Her reactions were great (for a Diva of course) were freaking great tonight, she's really found herself a comfort zone as a character and a worker and she's improving tremendously really; and still with more room to grow due to how young she is.


I have been saying her superstars and ME pops have been awesome, once she gets to raw again she will be the most over diva. Great stuff.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

she's definitely deserving of a push. the pop she got tonight for a diva was insane.

btw, your sig is fucking beautiful.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

#1UndertakerFan said:


> Paige is the hottest WWE Diva since Trish Stratus but i love Natalya to.


paige the best diva since LITA. i was never a fan of trish

what paige does sometimes, she tries and bring back of that attitude era we all love.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried telling you guys this when she joined the cast of Total Divas.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

A shame, really, that she wasn't this awesome/over during the AJ-Paige fiasco.

:sad:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

They don't offer brass rings to females.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Spanky everyone knows you were marking out when Paige got those chants>


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I have been saying her superstars and ME pops have been awesome, once she gets to raw again she will be the most over diva. Great stuff.


I think she already is the most over diva right now, I have not seen a diva get that kind of reaction on RAW in like; ever. Except Trish and Lita.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I have been saying her superstars and ME pops have been awesome, once she gets to raw again she will be the most over diva. Great stuff.


just like her mom said, she is money. Her merchandise sells well, over with the crowd. I expect her to be in the title picture around wrestlemania time.

triple h probably had a big grin on his face backstage after those chants.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The fans want Paige. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. She needed that 6 week break to avoid overexposure and now they miss her. She doesn't need another push though, just more TV time. This is the time to build the division as a whole. Naomi's getting credibility and so are Natalya and Alicia. Build up Summer too. Things are looking much better for the Divas. I don't want to go back to weekly Paige squashes. That shit was AWFUL!*



JBLoser said:


> A shame, really, that she wasn't this awesome/over during the AJ-Paige fiasco.
> 
> :sad:


*I blame literally everyone for that. Mostly booking.*


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Matt Hardy's xmas package said:


> They don't offer brass rings to females.


vince doesn't. Triple H does.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I blame literally everyone for that. Mostly booking.*


Same. A total, nonsensical and ridiculous fiasco.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *The fans want Paige. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. She needed that 6 week break to avoid overexposure and now they miss her. *
> 
> 
> 
> *I blame literally everyone for that. Mostly booking.*


I blame Obama and George Bush


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Paige has improved her character which is a step up. She looks so comfortable out there now. She used ring psychology which was a bonus. The reactions she got was great for diva' standards. Right now she is taking a backseat which is not a bad thing. She'll get a push later down the road next year. Just be patient and keep chanting for her.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

You're just saying that because you're a Paige mark, she hasn't grabbed a damn thing, she shouldn't get another push just because you want to see your favorite diva on top. They need more of a reason than that.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *The fans want Paige. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. She needed that 6 week break to avoid overexposure and now they miss her. She doesn't need another push though, just more TV time. This is the time to build the division as a whole. Naomi's getting credibility and so are Natalya and Alicia. Build up Summer too. Things are looking much better.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I blame literally everyone for that. Mostly booking.*


More TV time, exactly, let her just work on her character and promo work, let her just go out there and have good matches and entertain the crowd; don't rush the next push yet through as they should let her grow organically as they have been.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:banderas

Great ovation for Paige tonight, JBL sounded surprised when he mentioned it, did you notice Cole referred to her as the Anti Diva too? :hmm:

I loved how they chanted her name over Foxxy's music at the finish hopefully this will get her more TV time aige


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I think she already is the most over diva right now, I have not seen a diva get that kind of reaction on RAW in like; ever. Except Trish and Lita.


*That's BS. AJ consistently got those reactions during her push last year.*


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


2 for 2 with that gif, props to ya! :grin2:

Paige, I feel, is making a name for herself. I don't think she can't get any worse. Time's passed since her two title wins, and she's in a great spot. Not sure when she'll get that "push", but when it happens, I'll be watching with my popcorn loving every moment like:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *That's BS. AJ consistently got those reactions during her push last year.*


I wasn't watching then, so I wouldn't know if she really did or not; my bad. Just speaking on what I have seen in my time watching WWE. As I did say *I have not seen* didn't I?


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

whenever Paige is on.  lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I think she already is the most over diva right now, I have not seen a diva get that kind of reaction on RAW in like; ever. Except Trish and Lita.


Before her heel turn, Brie was getting much louder crowd reactions. I do think that Paige can get to that level unless WWE fucks up again.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> :banderas


This pic has me dead. Pls respond to my rep brother islesfan. 

Paige had converted me into a fan once more a month or so ago. AJ was great back in 2013 but has done little for me lately. I'm more so indifferent towards the divas on the most part but Paige is amazing right now for a few reasons. She knows what she's doing out there.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> Before her heel turn, Brie was getting much louder crowd reactions. I do think that Paige can get to that level unless WWE fucks up again.


only because brie was using DANIEL'S BRYAN YES CHANTS who happens to be the most popular wrestler in the wwe.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Spanky everyone knows you were marking out when Paige got those chants>


Well I've already known she was over since her shitty feud with AJ ended. People always have excuses though, "early crowd" "hometown crowd". If Emma and Paige are able to get dueling crowd chants during some random match with no backstory on Main Event then it's time for WWE to realize they need to utilize both talents on the main shows. They should be feuding right now while the the Bellas/Natalya story is going on. 

She was over at Survivor Series but they jobbed her out and took her off tv which was terrible timing. I actually thought her reactions would dwindle becase of that but I guess that's not the case.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Women can't grab brass rings, they don't have the muscles to hold them! :vince5


But they can grab something else... :vince


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I wasn't watching then, so I wouldn't know if she really did or not; my bad. Just speaking on what I have seen in my time watching WWE. As I did say *I have not seen* didn't I?


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

michael cole referred to paige as "the anti diva". 

JBL acknowledge crowd chanting for Paige, so everyone backstage heard them.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Well I've already known she was over since her shitty feud with AJ ended. People always have excuses though, "early crowd" "hometown crowd". If Emma and Paige are able to get dueling crowd chants during some random match with no backstory on Main Event then it's time for WWE to realize they need to utilize both talents on the main shows. They should be feuding right now while the the Bellas/Natalya story is going on.
> 
> She was over at Survivor Series but they jobbed her out and took her off tv which was terrible timing. I actually thought her reactions would dwindle becase of that but I guess that's not the case.


[applause]


----------



## Emma Valentine (Dec 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige gets more over every week and todays pop shows that its time to give her another push. She has grabbed the brass ring and her improvement has been tremendous. Wow what a progression and a difference from baby face Paige to her today.


I thought it was awesome how the crowd were vocally supporting her throughout the match, and she's one of the few Diva's who actually get a reaction when their music plays. It'd be great if they gave her a push sometime soon.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> This pic has me dead. Pls respond to my rep brother islesfan.
> 
> Paige had converted me into a fan once more a month or so ago. AJ was great back in 2013 but has done little for me lately. I'm more so indifferent towards the divas on the most part but Paige is amazing right now for a few reasons. She knows what she's doing out there.


I tried bud for some reason my rep function isn't working right now. ALso would you mind posting what your original name was. The new names here are confusing me.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's a shame we'll never get Summer/Paige team on TD or the other shows. They'd seem like they'd make a great team.



BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Women can't grab brass rings, they don't have the muscles to hold them! :vince5
> 
> 
> But they can grab something else... :vince


The much larger than normal grapefruits? :vince



frienemiesPaj4life said:


> only because brie was using DANIEL'S BRYAN YES CHANTS who happens to be the most popular wrestler in the wwe.


Fans were popping even when she wasn't doing the yes chants though.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> only because brie was using DANIEL'S BRYAN YES CHANTS who happens to be the most popular wrestler in the wwe.


To be fair Brie was getting face pops may not have been deafening but it was consistent she just made the mistake of milking the Yes chant when she could and that really hid her true reactions.



Christmas Eva Marie said:


> It's a shame we'll never get Summer/Paige team on TD or the other shows. They'd seem like they'd make a great team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sig gif :banderas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Paige hasn't done shit. She's hot, people like her, and she gets a couple more extra yells in than most divas.

Not her fault, her booking has been shit, but she hasn't done anything special.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

triple h probably smiling big time after her reaction since paige is a triple h girl.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crazy thing about Paige is that she plateaued already. She won the title several times and had a long title feud with AJ. There's only a downward spiral from here.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Paige hasn't done shit. She's hot, people like her, and she gets a couple more extra yells in than most divas.
> 
> Not her fault, her booking has been shit, but she hasn't done anything special.


"don't be a lemon be a rosebud"


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Paige hasn't done shit. She's hot, people like her, and she gets a couple more extra yells in than most divas.
> 
> Not her fault, her booking has been shit, but she hasn't done anything special.


I agree. Paige isn't over, her look is over.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Paige bringing back some of that attitude era.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> :banderas


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I agree. Paige isn't over, her look is over.


seriously. this is like people saying daniel bryan isn't over, the yes chants are.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If anyone finds a youtube video please link... I wasn't watching the show.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Paige hasn't done shit. She's hot, people like her, and she gets a couple more extra yells in than most divas.
> 
> Not her fault, her booking has been shit, but she hasn't done anything special.


She was fucking over for a Diva tonight, that can't be denied; she's been getting consistently good reactions on Main Event and Superstars and got this reaction tonight.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> She was fucking over for a Diva tonight, that can't be denied; she's been getting consistently good reactions on Main Event and Superstars and got this reaction tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> She was fucking over for a Diva tonight, that can't be denied; she's been getting consistently good reactions on Main Event and Superstars and got this reaction tonight.


No one said she wasn't over. I said people liked her. She just hasn't done much to warrant it and it's due to lack of opportunity.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> michael cole referred to paige as "the anti diva".
> 
> JBL acknowledge crowd chanting for Paige, so everyone backstage heard them.


Being over in the divas division means nothing.

Alicia got over during her feud crazy gimmick and she got nothing. It's all about what Vince wants at the end of the day.

I do think Paige will be back in storyline soon. First you have to let the season of TD take off and then we'll likely see it influence the current product.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No one said she wasn't over. I said people liked her. She just hasn't done much to warrant it and it's due to lack of opportunity.


Okay sorry, I guess I misunderstood what you said initially.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No one said she wasn't over. I said people liked her. She just hasn't done much to warrant it and it's due to lack of opportunity.


For those that watched NXT she did quite a lot to build a nice fanbase from that alone. It was hamstrung by idiotic booking on the flagshit show (I'm totally stealing this from a friend, not my creatiion... as much as I'd love to claim so) and she's had to claw for everything little scrap she has gotten. 

At this point, I just want her back in NXT where talent is allowed to flourish and eventually NXT storms past Raw in viewers... whether that is from NXT gaining, Raw losing, or a mixture of both, it's going to happen if Raw isn't improved quickly.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

.MCH said:


> Being over in the divas division means nothing.
> 
> Alicia got over during her feud crazy gimmick and she got nothing. It's all about what Vince wants at the end of the day.
> 
> I do think Paige will be back in storyline soon. First you have to let the season of TD take off and then we'll likely see it influence the current product.


I would like it to be nattie vs paige for the divas title at wrestlemania. 

paige is a triple h girl so she is in good hands with him booking.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

i can't til wrestlemania, she is going to get a great reaction. Just want paige to get her big wrestlemania moment.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

jesus paige looked so good tonight especially with that collar

dat pale thickness 

:zayn3

we want paige chants :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

There's one thing that has to be said her crowd reactions are good *for a Diva* But nothing remarkable in the grand scheme of things. And only a Diva of the current era. Not pushing her might upset a few people but its not like she's getting Lita/Trish/Sable reactions.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

anyone feel like Paige is bringing some of that attitude era we all loved.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *The fans want Paige. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. She needed that 6 week break to avoid overexposure and now they miss her. She doesn't need another push though, just more TV time. This is the time to build the division as a whole. Naomi's getting credibility and so are Natalya and Alicia. Build up Summer too. Things are looking much better for the Divas. I don't want to go back to weekly Paige squashes. That shit was AWFUL!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I blame literally everyone for that. Mostly booking.*


:tucky:tucky!!!!! Testify!!!


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

the anti diva is back.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

She's pretty much the only diva on the roster the crowd seem to give a shit about. I remember during the Manchester Raw she got the best reaction of any diva in about 10 years, home country or not, that was impressive.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

paige should of got the win and the pop

alicia fox winning does nothing

but maybe that's the plan for us to wanting paige more and more


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Such a shame now, since joining Total Divas all shes gonna get every week is 6 diva cluster fuck total diva tag matches. Shes not gonna get no single feuds for a long while.

I just hate how they have all the total diva cast in 1 segment every week like they're some sort of division now since they're all on the show. Paige deserves so much better.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> There's one thing that has to be said her crowd reactions are good *for a Diva* But nothing remarkable in the grand scheme of things. And only a Diva of the current era. Not pushing her might upset a few people but its not like she's getting Lita/Trish/Sable reactions.


I don't think anyone is denying this. 

Good reactions for a contemporary 'diva', that's all anyone is saying. It is remarkable though when you consider she's barely been on the main shows lately, has suffered through shit booking all year (despite her win/loss ratio), and has had some haphazard character development. Imagine what could be done with proper storylines and character development. The same goes for all of the other women as well.

I'd even say Naomi has had better booking and character development in the past month than Paige has had all year.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Such a shame now, since joining Total Divas all shes gonna get every week is 6 diva cluster fuck total diva tag matches. Shes not gonna get no single feuds for a long while.
> 
> I just hate how they have all the total diva cast in 1 segment every week like they're some sort of division now since they're all on the show. Paige deserves so much better.


not necessarily because nikki bella & nayalia is o n total divas, look like they will be facing at royal rumble for the title. heck who knows maybe it'll be paige vs nayalia or nikki at wrestlemania.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Such a shame now, since joining Total Divas all shes gonna get every week is 6 diva cluster fuck total diva tag matches. Shes not gonna get no single feuds for a long while.
> 
> I just hate how they have all the total diva cast in 1 segment every week like they're some sort of division now since they're all on the show. Paige deserves so much better.


I will continue to say it until the wonderful day that trashy shit show is cancelled... FUCK TOTAL DIVAS! Fucking anchor to any possible resurgence of the women's divisions outside of NXT.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I will continue to say it until the wonderful day that trashy shit show is cancelled... FUCK TOTAL DIVAS! Fucking anchor to any possible resurgence of the women's divisions outside of NXT.


paige was originally against joining but she thought it would be a nice way to get her fans in her personal life but i don't think she realized the show is 100 percent scripted.

there is a rumor that Paige will be in the new scooby doo movie by wwe films. i read that on twitter.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> paige was originally against joining but she thought it would be a nice way to get her fans in her personal life but i don't think she realized the show is 100 percent scripted.
> 
> there is a rumor that Paige will be in the new scooby doo movie by wwe films. i read that on twitter.


Paige is currently the most popular diva for the male audience right now. Total divas will get her popular with the females as well.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> not necessarily because nikki bella & nayalia is o n total divas, look like they will be facing at royal rumble for the title. heck who knows maybe it'll be paige vs nayalia or nikki at wrestlemania.



Except in the Natalya vs Nikki Bella feud, the title is basically a non-factor. This feud is basically filler since it serves no purpose other than as a plot device for the Natalya/Tyson Kidd storyline, with Nattie acting all jealous and possessive. 


Right now, Nikki Bella is in the same position as Paige was earlier this year prior to AJ's return; yeah she may be the champ, but she is basically a non-factor and is getting completely overshadowed, since all the attention in regards to the Divas is on Natalya(due to her storyline with Tyson Kidd) and Naomi(due to her involvement in the feud w/ The Usos/Miz & Mizdow). 


This was the key reason, why I wasn't keen on Nikki feuding with either Naomi or Natalya, because their drama will completely overshadow Nikki and the Divas title


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


>




















:HHH2


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

that why i think paige going over at wrestlemania, the grandest stage of them all holding the title high up in the air in best for business and be a great moment for her career. 

Her match at wrestlemania doesn't have to be for the title though, as long she wins at Mania in a meaningful feud against someone like Emma, AJ, Summer Rae and maybe even Nikki. She needs that Wrestlemania moment.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :HHH2


ut


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't think anyone is denying this.
> 
> Good reactions for a contemporary 'diva', that's all anyone is saying. It is remarkable though when you consider she's barely been on the main shows lately, has suffered through shit booking all year (despite her win/loss ratio), and has had some haphazard character development. Imagine what could be done with proper storylines and character development. The same goes for all of the other women as well.
> 
> I'd even say Naomi has had better booking and character development in the past month than Paige has had all year.


Honestly casual fans don't really care about character development. Put a wrestler on TV have them win, have them hold Titles and 9/10 they'll get over.


----------



## jaden85 (Aug 29, 2014)

Nikki feuds w/ Natalya over the title. Natalya wins (transition). Charlotte re-debuts and wins over Natalya pre WM? Charlotte vs Paige on WM?


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

jaden85 said:


> Nikki feuds w/ Natalya over the title. Natalya wins (transition). Charlotte re-debuts and wins over Natalya pre WM? Charlotte vs Paige on WM?


but it already been said charlotte won't be back for another 6 months to a year.


----------



## the mockingtators (Dec 23, 2014)

Paige is just a cheap knock off of AJ and needs to go back to NXT


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

the mockingtators said:


> Paige is just a cheap knock off of AJ and needs to go back to NXT


u need to go away troll. And i hope you realize NXT is way superior than RAW is so i an't going to complain. NXT is where the superior booking is, triple h has full control. the talent gets better booking so nice try at trolling.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

.MCH said:


> Being over in the divas division means nothing.
> 
> Alicia got over during her feud crazy gimmick and she got nothing. It's all about what Vince wants at the end of the day.
> 
> I do think Paige will be back in storyline soon. First you have to let the season of TD take off and then we'll likely see it influence the current product.


The fact that Paige has been MIA and done absolutely nothing on main TV for almost two full months and still is remaining this over (for a Diva anyway) is pretty damn good I must say.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

It's happening. :trips5


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Has to be said though like it or not Paige is a failure as a heel. She's talented enough but like Rollins instead of chastising fans for cheering her she soaks it in.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Has to be said though like it or not Paige is a failure as a heel. She's talented enough but like Rollins instead of chastising fans for cheering her she soaks it in.


what the heck u talking bout? Last week on main event against emma, Paige yelled at the crowd to not chant for her which prompted a louder chant for Emma.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Has to be said though like it or not Paige is a failure as a heel. She's talented enough but like Rollins instead of chastising fans for cheering her she soaks it in.


What? Paige is not a failure as a heel, she's been yelling at the fans weekly over on Main Event and Superstars to stop cheering for her during her matches to get them to cheer for her opponent.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> what the heck u talking bout? Last week on main event against emma, Paige yelled at the crowd to not chant for her which prompted a louder chant for Emma.


So she's acted like a heel once on a show no one watches? On Raw she just soaked the cheers up and played up to them. People have no problem saying Cena fails as a face but god forbid you point out when an IWC favourite fails at it.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> So she's acted like a heel once on a show no one watches? On Raw she just soaked the cheers up and played up to them. People have no problem saying Cena fails as a face but god forbid you point out when an IWC favourite fails at it.


It was a short match and Paige did not have that large of an involvement in it, so there really wasn't much time for her to do so; she was probably focused on working what she needed to work in the ring.

She's also still very green at character work and still learning, just like others; she's getting better and more comfortable in the role as time goes on. And she's been more comfortable as a heel then a face at this point so far anyway.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Her heel work in the match against Natalya on Main Event was pretty damn good as well. 

The only time I've really seen her soak in the cheers was the RAW from England last month, for obvious reasons.

Seems like they may be trying to make her a tweener though. :draper2


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> So she's acted like a heel once on a show no one watches? On Raw she just soaked the cheers up and played up to them. People have no problem saying Cena fails as a face but god forbid you point out when an IWC favourite fails at it.


lets see what you would do after being off raw for 5 weeks and u get a reaction from the crowd like that. 

and to me,* paige is more of a tweener.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> It was a short match and Paige did not have that large of an involvement in it, so there really wasn't much time for her to do so; she was probably focused on working what she needed to work in the ring.
> 
> She's also still very green at character work and still learning, just like others; she's getting better and more comfortable in the role as time goes on. And she's been more comfortable as a heel then a face at this point so far anyway.


She was standing on the apron for 90% of the match could have easily told the fans to shut up, or she doesn't need their cheers. She is definitely green but a lot of her fans treat her like she's the GOAT already.



frienemiesPaj4life said:


> lets see what you would do after being off raw for 5 weeks and u get a reaction from the crowd like that.
> 
> and to me,* paige is more of a tweener.*


Its not my job to be a wrestler I'm not someone born into the business who supposedly knows everything about wrestling. etc. I'm not a pro wrestler, she is, and if she's as godlike as she's made out to be she should react like a heel not a fan happy to get cheered.
Tweeners an IWC term, there's only faces and heels. In this regard Paige can only be a tweener because she's a heel that gets cheered instead of boo'd...thus she's a bad heel. That's not me having a go at her, that's just logic. A face that gets boo'd and a heel that gets cheered are failing at what they're meant to be.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

just like u act like eva marie is the goat. LOL


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

paige will never reach AJ or trish status
she's got the brass ring right now but does it matter under today's divas divison?


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

MrWalsh said:


> paige will never reach AJ or trish status
> she's got the brass ring right now but does it matter under today's divas divison?


wwe has lots of talent in the division. emma, sasha banks, bailey, summer rae, paige, and even nikki who has been improving alot.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I've got something else I'd like her to grab too.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> She was standing on the apron for 90% of the match could have easily told the fans to shut up, or she doesn't need their cheers. She is definitely green but a lot of her fans treat her like she's the GOAT already.


I'm not one to overrate Paige honesty, because that is stupid no matter how much I like a certain wrestler, but for someone as green with character work as she is I feel that she is doing a fairly decent job all things considered when you think about; but she can (and will probably) only just get better with it as she gets more time working the character aspect of the business.




> Its not my job to be a wrestler I'm not someone born into the business who supposedly knows everything about wrestling. etc. I'm not a pro wrestler, she is, and if she's as godlike as she's made out to be she should react like a heel not a fan happy to get cheered.
> Tweeners an IWC term, there's only faces and heels. In this regard Paige can only be a tweener because she's a heel that gets cheered instead of boo'd...thus she's a bad heel. That's not me having a go at her, that's just logic. A face that gets boo'd and a heel that gets cheered are failing at what they're meant to be.


Not trying to sound attackish but by your logic wouldn't that make Cena a bad face, or Austin a bad heel? 

and Tweener isn't merely just an IWC term, a tweener is an actual type of wrestling character that acts by definition both faceish and heelish; but is usually cheered.


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

Fuck Yes!!! Finally their giving her the ball and she's doing great. Just let her get over organically. And rake in those merchant sales


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I love seeing her


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> just like u act like eva marie is the goat. LOL


Really? Really? When have I ever said Eva is the GOAT? When I have ever said Eva is even in the discussion or even good in the ring? I'm purely an Eva fan because she is so ridiculously gorgeous. I know full well she's mediocre at best in the ring, only wrestling things she can do is play up to the fans and look amazing while doing it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> She was standing on the apron for 90% of the match could have easily told the fans to shut up, or she doesn't need their cheers. She is definitely green but a lot of her fans treat her like she's the GOAT already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At which point during the match was Paige acting like a babyface? She failed as a heel just because she didn't yell "shut up" at the crowd during a 6 woman match that lasted 3 minutes? Why not criticise the other 2 heels in the match for not doing that? 

:draper2

I think this critcism is being overexaggerated. She was in the match for like a minute and applied a rest hold to a babyface which lead to Emma making a comeback and a hot tag. When she was on the ring apron she pulled Emma's hair back so Summer Rae can get some cheap shots in. She screamed "this is my house" angrily. All heelish. What else did you want her to do in that little match? She did nothing to encourage cheers for herself.

Also, I see no one throwing the term 'GOAT' around.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> wwe has lots of talent in the division. emma, sasha banks, bailey, summer rae, paige, and even nikki who has been improving alot.


Thats pretty regardless when it comes to getting over big time. Sable, Trish and Lita were all far from being the best female wrestlers ever, but no other women come as close to being as over as they were. It all comes down to how marketable and appealing they are too the masses.



HBK 3:16 said:


> I'm not one to overrate Paige honesty, because that is stupid no matter how much I like a certain wrestler, but for someone as green with character work as she is I feel that she is doing a fairly decent job all things considered when you think about; but she can (and will probably) only just get better with it as she gets more time working the character aspect of the business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paige can definitely get better, the problem is a lot of people act as if she's already there and already perfect at everything. 

Cena is regarded as a bad face by a lot of fans because of all the booing he gets. Austin was getting great heat during his heel runs and did everything he could to get more heat and stop the cheers. As did the Rock who was getting bigger pops as a heel than most faces were, but he would do all he can to belittle the fans and try to get them to stop cheering. Its possible for a heel to be so cool or badass that they get cheered but when that happens the performer especially if they're meant to be so amazing should do all they can to lessen the cheers.

Tweeners are just heels that get cheered or faces that don't get along with other faces ala Austin/Orton. But they're still primarily heels or faces.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> She was standing on the apron for 90% of the match could have easily told the fans to shut up, or she doesn't need their cheers. She is definitely green but a lot of her fans treat her like she's the GOAT already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tweener has actually been used by those in the industry to describe characters that don't fit either traditional molds. The fans latched onto it over time, but it wasn't something that was really started by the fans. So you can't blame the "evil" IWC here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> At which point during the match was Paige acting like a babyface? She failed as a heel just because she didn't yell "shut up" at the crowd during a 6 woman match that lasted 3 minutes? Why not criticise the other 2 heels in the match for not doing that?
> 
> :draper2
> 
> ...


Never said she was acting like a babyface per-see but she definitely wasn't acting like a heel at all. She failed as a heel because when she was getting cheered and getting positive chants she did absolutely nothing to stop it, nothing to act like a heel. She's talked up to be this once in a generation super talent but she's not showing it, thats why I singled her out. People talked her up not long after she was first singed by WWE as being this amazing talent in every aspect. In reality she's good but not great in the ring, struggles at mic work and character work and her ring work doesn't carry across to her anti-Diva gimmick at all, even in NXT.

Again she did nothing to encourage heat either and nothing to stop the fans from cheering. I'm not saying she's crap or anything but for someone with all her hype and a lot of her cult do hype her up as the GOAT already she hasn't shown anything amazing yet. She's still learning the ropes, not reinventing them.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Paige can definitely get better, the problem is a lot of people act as if she's already there and already perfect at everything.
> 
> Cena is regarded as a bad face by a lot of fans because of all the booing he gets. Austin was getting great heat during his heel runs and did everything he could to get more heat and stop the cheers. As did the Rock who was getting bigger pops as a heel than most faces were, but he would do all he can to belittle the fans and try to get them to stop cheering. Its possible for a heel to be so cool or badass that they get cheered but when that happens the performer especially if they're meant to be so amazing should do all they can to lessen the cheers.
> 
> Tweeners are just heels that get cheered or faces that don't get along with other faces ala Austin/Orton. But they're still primarily heels or faces.


Oh I agree with you about that, a lot of people overrate her tremendously when she's still very green in certain areas by a long mile; I as a fan however merely enjoy both Paige's ring work and character work as it is right now but I am not afraid to criticize her as well. She's no GOAT by a long shot.

I think that Cena is a bad face, that was a bad example I reckon it seems.

I suppose your right to a extent regarding tweeners. Fair enough. Through also to be fair tweener was an industry term that the IWC latched onto overtime if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Dunno if she has grabbed it, but can she stop saying "This is my house now!"? It was good the first like two times but now it happens every fucking match fpalm


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

A face turn is imminent. Step aside AJ.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

Its sad what happened to her. Don't get me wrong, I'm a big Total a Divas fan but her appearance on it has turned her into a jobber.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Babyadelic said:


> Its sad what happened to her. Don't get me wrong, I'm a big Total a Divas fan but her appearance on it has turned her into a jobber.


Apart from this Xmas match which the faces always win Paige has won every other match she's had recently. Only other loss that comes to mind since her feud with AJ was the Survivor Series loss. She's being kept strong, but other Divas; Nikki, Nattie in particular are being given the opportunity to shine. Paige was pushed strong for 6 months and featured on every Raw/SD. Last thing Paige fans should want is AJ Lee V2.0. Its not the end of the world, after she got an amazing start now Naomi, Alicia, Nikki and Nattie are getting pushes for a change.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

tommo010 said:


> :banderas
> 
> Great ovation for Paige tonight, JBL sounded surprised when he mentioned it, did you notice Cole referred to her as the Anti Diva too? :hmm:
> 
> *I loved how they chanted her name over Foxxy's music at the finish* hopefully this will get her more TV time aige


That was like 10 people...


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Apart from this Xmas match which the faces always win Paige has won every other match she's had recently. Only other loss that comes to mind since her feud with AJ was the Survivor Series loss. She's being kept strong, but other Divas; Nikki, Nattie in particular are being given the opportunity to shine. Paige was pushed strong for 6 months and featured on every Raw/SD. Last thing Paige fans should want is AJ Lee V2.0. Its not the end of the world, after she got an amazing start now Naomi, Alicia, Nikki and Nattie are getting pushes for a change.


I guess you're right. I should be glad shes actually on Raw, not on Superstars or Main Event. Its good to see other Divas getting a bit of a push too.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Paige will be out of the title picture for a long time tbh. She already has two reigns under her belt and both ended up just being transitional reigns.

Unfortunately they did too much, too soon with her. That's likely why she's on TD. It gives her something to do in the meantime.

Paige has years and years left. She'll be back in the title picture eventually. But there's still no need to rush everything on to her right now.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah I don't think so. Her entrance pop was nothing special(at least I didn't hear a thing), she did get some chants... but it was mark chants the same guys who booed Roman Reigns that same night. So this is nothing new seriously... Paige has had some marks, marking for her since NXT, no big deal.


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

Paige DID grab the brass ring though.....in NXT that is. The main roster, which is at the mercy of that old fuck and his stupid right hand man, is where nobody is even allowed to look at much less grab that illusionary brass ring.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

.MCH said:


> Paige will be out of the title picture for a long time tbh. She already has two reigns under her belt and both ended up just being transitional reigns.
> 
> Unfortunately they did too much, too soon with her. That's likely why she's on TD. It gives her something to do in the meantime.
> 
> Paige has years and years left. She'll be back in the title picture eventually. But there's still no need to rush everything on to her right now.


They gave her way too much too soon. Honestly she should be kept away from the Title for quite a while and shouldn't get another reign for another year or so. She's already a 2 time Diva's Champ in her debut year, if she's a 3 time Champ before even being on the roster for a year what does she have left to do for the potential decade she's around WWE for? Nikki, Alicia, Naomi, Nattie (Maryse in my fantasy world) at least should all get decent runs with the belt before Paige gets reign 3. Just so Paige isn't given too much too soon, with nothing left to do for the rest of her career.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't want to sound like a negative person but was it really anyone other than the IWC smarks chanting for Paige? I love Paige and I'm glad that she got the reaction she received but I'm more than sure that it wasn't the casual fans which are WWE's target audience chanting her name last night on Raw. 

I agree though that she has seemed to find her footing more, but I hope that WWE doesn't strict her to basic moves in her moveset, which judging from her two matches with Emma throughout the past two weeks and tonight on Raw, it looks like they've done.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

OP is delusional....so biased, Paige hasn't "grabbed the brass ring", it's not like people are freaking for her., I'm a big Paige fan but she's been an anticlimax since arising from NXT...so enough of this pathetic false praise for her just because she's relatably girl next door atractive looks wise and has a wrestling background

That said I hope she can turn it around, but it's in the bookers hands....


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

I haven't seen raw yet but i'm really interested to see how good this reaction was. Like on a scale of 1-10 (Diva wise) ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PUNKY said:


> I haven't seen raw yet but i'm really interested to see how good this reaction was. Like on a scale of 1-10 (Diva wise) ?


*8*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PUNKY said:


> I haven't seen raw yet but i'm really interested to see how good this reaction was. Like on a scale of 1-10 (Diva wise) ?


2014 Divas probably a 5-6. AJ still got much bigger pops at times as did the Bella's at the height of the Stephanie feud. Decent pop on her entrance and some "we want paige" chants from the smarks. Not an amazing reaction or anything at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paige can only do so much with what's she's given and the material she's been given has been horrible. 

She wins the belt on her first night with no build up and then heads into an endless series of repetitive matches with AJ, a feud that could and should have been great. 

And now she is in this endless runaround where she gets beat up by Alicia Fox every time she's on TV and it stems from a short lived failed partnership that didn't even last long enough for people to care about. 

You can be as talented and exciting as Stone Cold Steve Austin in 97, but if the writing is awful, sooner or later the talent is going to get to a point where you just can't overcome it.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hahahaha the fourth tag


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> 2014 Divas probably a 5-6. AJ still got much bigger pops at times as did the Bella's at the height of the Stephanie feud. Decent pop on her entrance and some "we want paige" chants from the smarks. Not an amazing reaction or anything at all.


*
They consistently reacted to everything she did, and that's more than many Divas can ask for. I will give you that it was a smark crowd though. Poor guys came all that way to see Lesnar and got nothing :grande*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

LMAO @ whoever found it necessary to tag the word "botch whore" into this thread that overall has been fairly reasonable, constructive and positive. Keep it classy, whoever you are :waffle


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TJARONN CHERY'S EARLY PRESENT said:


> LMAO @ whoever found it necessary to tag the word "botch whore" into this thread that overall has been fairly reasonable, constructive and positive. Keep it classy, whoever you are :waffle


*It would've been appropriate 8 months ago 8*D*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm glad that the Paige cult is growing.

She's amazing.

And adorable with a Santa hat.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> Yeah I don't think so. Her entrance pop was nothing special(at least I didn't hear a thing), she did get some chants... but it was mark chants the same guys who booed Roman Reigns that same night. So this is nothing new seriously... Paige has had some marks, marking for her since NXT, no big deal.


So much butthurt to see another girl get reactions with potential to be as big as AJ. I knew you would be mad of all people about this. Ill never forget the butthurt you had when Paige debuted and won the title. PRICELESS



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> They consistently reacted to everything she did, and that's more than many Divas can ask for. I will give you that it was a smark crowd though. Poor guys came all that way to see Lesnar and got nothing :grande*


Love the unbiasedness of you this past few months.


TJARONN CHERY'S EARLY PRESENT said:


> LMAO @ whoever found it necessary to tag the word "botch whore" into this thread that overall has been fairly reasonable, constructive and positive. Keep it classy, whoever you are :waffle


Paige positivity threads kill some people on this site.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad to hear crowds giving her some love. She is great and the best diva on the roster, for sure. (Y)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

.MCH said:


> That was like 10 people...


Still more people than for the whole of the Divas Division put together.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bullydully said:


> Still more people than the whole of the Divas Division put together.


The excuses on this site are hilarious but the fact remains it wasn't just today, these reactions happened the past 2 months since the AJ feud ended. Main event last week was an even bigger pop, then we had superstars and nobody can forget SVS where Paige was the most over diva on the roster as well. Yesterday may have been a smark crowd but those other arenas prove that shes starting to gain momentum and a lot of it too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Overreaction, Batman! On both sides of the argument

Trust me it is nice to see a diva getting such a positive reaction, especially Paige but it was nothing off the charts special. And how could Paige have "grabbed the brass ring" When there are no "brass rings" for divas?

Also, on the other side that are saying Paige failed as a heel last night. What exactly was she supposed to do in a 3 minute match involving six people? Yeh, she could've yelled at the crowd to shut up, or some other heelish tactic, but when the fans are cheering a heel and the performer uses one of the cheap heel tactics to try and end it, the people that are really cheering for her usually just cheer louder b/c then they are being a "great heel" Plus, I am thinking the WWE wants Paige to actually be face long-term anyways.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Only thing Paige is good at is Psychology- her botching every now and then adds a little realism to matches


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> So much butthurt to see another girl get reactions with potential to be as big as AJ. I knew you would be mad of all people about this. Ill never forget the butthurt you had when Paige debuted and won the title. PRICELESS
> 
> 
> Love the unbiasedness of you this past few months.
> ...


I'm not mad at all bro/sis. I'm only telling the truth. I don't have nothing against Paige. She is definitely not my favorite but she's certainly not the worst female on the roster at all. The post from @hadoboy says it all. Her reaction last night was nothing special and the people reacting you could see on the screen were a bunch of male marks. She has definitely improved since arriving and seems more comfortable. But her reaction with the major crowds are still the same...

Some Paige fans are just too much man, and the reason why some people are off Paige. You are over reacting to something that happened last night on raw and that's the annoying thing and not the fact that Paige got chants from marks...

I mean seriously a thread stating that someone has grabbed the brass ring just because she got chants from some marks is too much. Your posts saying that she was the most over Diva in SVS when she only got some chants there and so did Emma in that same match. That is what's annoying...

Nothing against Paige, nothing at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Holy Overreaction, Batman! On both sides of the argument
> 
> Trust me it is nice to see a diva getting such a positive reaction, especially Paige but it was nothing off the charts special. And how could Paige have "grabbed the brass ring" When there are no "brass rings" for divas?
> 
> Also, on the other side that are saying Paige failed as a heel last night. What exactly was she supposed to do in a 3 minute match involving six people? Yeh, she could've yelled at the crowd to shut up, or some other heelish tactic, but when the fans are cheering a heel and the performer uses one of the cheap heel tactics to try and end it, the people that are really cheering for her usually just cheer louder b/c then they are being a "great heel" Plus, I am thinking the WWE wants Paige to actually be face long-term anyways.


*
I'd agree with you if this was a one time thing, but it wasn't. In terms of DIVAS, Paige is soliticing a good reaction and has been doing so even on the shows that no one watches. I've read the same thing from posters with varying levels of bias, so it's likely true.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> I'm not mad at all bro/sis. I'm only telling the truth. I don't have nothing against Paige. She is definitely not my favorite but she's certainly not the worst female on the roster at all. The post from @hadoboy says it all. Her reaction last night was nothing special and the people reacting you could see on the screen were a bunch of male marks. She has definitely improved since arriving and seems more comfortable. But her reaction with the major crowds are still the same...
> 
> Some Paige fans are just too much man, and the reason why some people are off Paige. You are over reacting to something that happened last night on raw and that's the annoying thing and not the fact that Paige got chants from marks...
> 
> ...


Don't try to save face, you have been anti anything positive Paige since her debut. Everyone on this forum knows you are one of the biggest biased AJ marks on this site and when AJ debuted Paige became the biggest threat to her thrown so now you do anything to try to deny her popularity. Saying Paiges reaction at svs was mild and only a little chants is a joke when she had a majority of the arena chanting lets go Paige that day, (nobody not even AJ got that). These reactions have been the same the past couple of months as well so its more than a few marks. Stay mad. But I would love to hear who was more over at svs that day?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> I'd agree with you if this was a one time thing, but it wasn't. In terms of DIVAS, Paige is soliticing a good reaction and has been doing so even on the shows that no one watches. I've read the same thing from posters with varying levels of bias, so it's likely true.*


When a poster isn't biased..... REPPED I actually cant rep you again so liked


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> When a poster isn't biased..... REPPED I actually cant rep you again so liked


*I meant everything I said back then and I mean it now. I told you if Paige improved then I wouldn't bash her anymore. She exceeded expectations.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I meant everything I said back then and I mean it now. I told you if Paige improved then I wouldn't bash her anymore. She exceeded expectations.*


That's the definition of being unbiased. I applaud you for sticking to your word.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Don't try to save face, you have been anti anything positive Paige since her debut. Everyone on this forum knows you are one of the biggest biased AJ marks on this site and when AJ debuted Paige became the biggest threat to her thrown so now you do anything to try to deny her popularity. Saying Paiges reaction at svs was mild and only a little chants is a joke when she had a majority of the arena chanting lets go Paige that day, (nobody not even AJ got that). These reactions have been the same the past couple of months as well so its more than a few marks. Stay mad. But I would love to hear who was more over at svs that day?


Bro, I think you're confusing me with someone else. I've searched in all of my(few) post in this forum and I never ever even reacted to Paige winning the championship when she debuted(like you said in your other post). You and some other Paige fans are the ones who over react to a lot of things she does or things that involve her. Nothing against her at all(Why would I have something against her?), she seems like a nice and cool chick outside of the ring. But her fans over rate her a lot.

And the SVS thing, well the AJ vs Nikki match got a good reaction and it was very short so there was no time for more. In the tag match all of the entrance reactions were bad/meh and Paige and Emma got equal good chants.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> Bro, I think you're confusing me with someone else. I've searched in all of my(few) post in this forum and I never ever even reacted to Paige winning the championship when she debuted(like you said in your other post). You and some other Paige fans are the ones who over react to a lot of things she does or things that involve her. Nothing against her at all(Why would I have something against her?), she seems like a nice and cool chick outside of the ring. But her fans over rate her a lot.
> 
> And the SVS thing, well the AJ vs Nikki match got a good reaction and it was very short so there was no time for more. In the tag match all of the entrance reactions were bad/meh and Paige and Emma got equal good chants.


*
Yeah, never seen ^ flame Paige, just speak the truth about her marks. I keep track of all the Divas fans since we're such a small family. Wait, there was that one time in band camp:



pesfacemaker said:



This. Paige sucks

Click to expand...

:fuckedup*


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> Yeah, never seen ^ flame Paige, just speak the truth about her marks. I keep track of all the Divas fans since we're such a small family. Wait, there was that one time in band camp:
> 
> 
> ...


Well, when I said that she did suck a little in comparison to her new and improved more comfortable self.... And I don't remember in what context that was said, but maybe it was in response to some Paige mark who constantly were over rating her. Nothing else xD

Edit: Found where it was. Response to one thread made by the same Paige mark that said: "now that Paige is a heel she will destroy AJ in the mic" LOL


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> Bro, I think you're confusing me with someone else. I've searched in all of my(few) post in this forum and I never ever even reacted to Paige winning the championship when she debuted(like you said in your other post). You and some other Paige fans are the ones who over react to a lot of things she does or things that involve her. Nothing against her at all(Why would I have something against her?), she seems like a nice and cool chick outside of the ring. But her fans over rate her a lot.
> 
> And the SVS thing, well the AJ vs Nikki match got a good reaction and it was very short so there was no time for more. In the tag match all of the entrance reactions were bad/meh and Paige and Emma got equal good chants.


"Nope. She hasn't even made it in the current era fpalm And people are voting yes... Paige marks lol 
That was Paige's fault. "

"And it's off topic. 
'LOL Paige's peak was at ARRIVAL and like I said Emma was as over, Sami and Cesaro were more over, and say what you want but Bo Dallas got heat/reactions/chants like crazy too even if those were cause"
'She never was was the most over star in all of NXT. And like I said already... I do watch NXT. And I never said that she was bigger than Sasha and Charlotte are right now... where did you got that...' 
'AJ is the best without a doubt. Nikki was not good last night" 
"Nope. AJ is better :stupid"-because someone said Paige was hotter than aj fpalm"
"Naahhhh, she looks pretty bad actually... no one can touch AJ." 
"Paige nest in line to be the face of the division? Not going to happen AJ is the best ever, she can be a heel and make it work to perfection and she can be a face and make it work to perfection as wellappen. :dance "

"This. Paige sucks" my favorite lol

"LOL What?! The Divas Division is AJ Lee, AJ Lee is better than all of the other of course everything is about her..."

You were saying? That's only a few 90% of your comments are trying to prove to everyone AJ is better than Paige


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> Well, when I said that she did suck a little in comparison to her new and improved more comfortable self.... And I don't remember in what context that was said, but maybe it was in response to some Paige mark who constantly were over rating her. Nothing else xD
> 
> Edit: Found where it was. Response to one thread made by the same Paige mark that said: "now that Paige is a heel she will destroy AJ in the mic" LOL


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...ng-tap-out-paige-summerslam.html#post37199913
*
Considering who the OP was, I don't blame you. I went HAM in that thread too.*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> Well, when I said that she did suck a little in comparison to her new and improved more comfortable self.... And I don't remember in what context that was said, but maybe it was in response to some Paige mark who constantly were over rating her. Nothing else xD


I get really annoyed with some of those that overrate her to the moon, I absolutely love Paige and am a huge mark but there's really no reason to overrate her; she's still very young and still very green in many aspects. So doing so is just dumb really and only makes you look bad.

Personally, I've always felt that if your a true fan of anyone really your willing to accept that your favorites have fault at times; that's my philosophy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> I'd agree with you if this was a one time thing, but it wasn't. In terms of DIVAS, Paige is soliticing a good reaction and has been doing so even on the shows that no one watches. I've read the same thing from posters with varying levels of bias, so it's likely true.*


I know Paige has been getting steady reactions, and couldn't be happier about it, being a big fan of Paige. And she definitely, now, deserves a lot of the praise she is getting. Still hasn't changed that the super marks over exaggerate the good and super anti-Paigers over exaggerate the bad and make excuses for the good, but that happens with pretty much any superstar with super marks and super haters.

My statement that she hasn't grabbed the brass ring, is a indictment more on the Divas division as a whole than any indictment on Paige, b/c there is no "brass ring" for the divas, they are a complete afterthought, other than promoting their crappy "reality show" (sorry if I offended any one that likes that show, crappy is just my personal opinion of the show)

But if there was a "brass ring" for the divas Paige would definitely be the diva closest to grabbing it right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> "Nope. She hasn't even made it in the current era fpalm And people are voting yes... Paige marks lol
> That was Paige's fault. "
> 
> "And it's off topic.
> ...


*
Looks like some shit I'd say :aj3. There's more AJ praise there than Paige bashing, and at the time of these posts Paige WAS bad, so there's a lot of truth in them and he was justified in his stance. *


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> Looks like some shit I'd say :aj3. There's more AJ praise there than Paige bashing, and at the time of these posts Paige WAS bad, so he was justified in his stance. *


Him in the wow thread trashing people who said Paige looked the best in certain aspects and not AJ is the icing on the cake to me of his biasness. Why would he care so much if people found Paige more attractive than AJ? You trashed Paiges mic work and wrestling at the time which is fine he clearly had an overrate and praise AJ agenda while trash everyone in her way. Theres plenty more if you go back. ironically he claims his post are because he hates how people overrate Paige well he does it even worst with AJ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I know Paige has been getting steady reactions, and couldn't be happier about it, being a big fan of Paige. And she definitely, now, deserves a lot of the praise she is getting. Still hasn't changed that the super marks over exaggerate the good and super anti-Paigers over exaggerate the bad and make excuses for the good, but that happens with pretty much any superstar with super marks and super haters.
> 
> My statement that she hasn't grabbed the brass ring, is a indictment more on the Divas division as a whole than any indictment on Paige, b/c there is no "brass ring" for the divas, they are a complete afterthought, other than promoting their crappy "reality show" (sorry if I offended any one that likes that show, crappy is just my personal opinion of the show)
> 
> But if there was a "brass ring" for the divas Paige would definitely be the diva closest to grabbing it right now.


*
Paige has reached the ceiling for Divas so there's really no Brass Ring for her to grab. She has a successful merch line and two title reigns. That's it, she's done all there is to do, so it's time to build up the other girls, but she can still "look strong unk2" in that process. She has achieved part of what Vince looks for in reactions, and yes, SOME of her marks still overrate her, but I'll let them have their moment because she's been off television for so long.*


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> "Nope. She hasn't even made it in the current era fpalm And people are voting yes... Paige marks lol
> That was Paige's fault. "
> 
> "And it's off topic.
> ...


WOW.

About 98% of what I said there is still true. lol

The attitude era one is legit. You can't deny that she hasn't even made it in the current era.

The arrival and NXT thing is true too. Paige marks over reacting and rating as usal and that was my response.

AJ is the best without a doubt is true too. What does that have anything to do with anything? I'm not certain but I think that one was in the Bella marks thread saying that Nikki is better than AJ facepalm

Well, I'm allowed to thin that AJ is hotter I think... And the stupid comment was probably because someone was saying that she looked like a 12 year old boy lol

The nahh, she looks pretty bad I don't know who it was and the context.

Paige is the next in line to be the face of the divas division is legit too. I'm allowed to think that she is not right?

The AJ is better than the others is legit too. She really is and that was in response to one thread saying "the division is better now that AJ is off" lol

The Paige sucks one, I covered already in my last post.

And that's it, I think I covered everything for you.

From what I and you can see a lot of these answers are opinions not attacks. And response to some Paige/Bella marks. Nothing else.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> WOW.
> 
> About 98% of what I said there is still true. lol
> 
> ...


bold 1 lol, if you believe that Paige wasn't the most over diva in NXT history. Warranted or not she was and still is.
bold 2 you believe it so it must be without a doubt true and not bias at all. Your opinion is end all
bold 3 That's not what it was about you were butthurt because people found Paige to be more attractive and you proceeded to say that she looked terrible and AJ is the GOAT. Once again thus proving your bias.

bold 4 bias once again


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> Paige has reached the ceiling for Divas so there's really no Brass Ring for her to grab. *She has a successful merch line and two title reigns. That's it, she's done all there is to do*,


sorry but this is not correct.

there are a ton of things you could do with paige ie have her mainevent raw, mainevent ppvs if you build her up as a big enough star..pair her with a really popular male star in a storyline. wwe need to elevate the divas title full-stop and you only do that by elevate the people working in the division.

thats like saying in 2000 that lita has been pushed enough and there is nothing more you can do with her after her first womens title run ended...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> sorry but this is not correct.
> 
> there are a ton of things you could do with paige ie have her mainevent raw, mainevent ppvs if you build her up as a big enough star..pair her with a really popular male star in a storyline
> 
> thats like saying in 2000 that lita has been pushed enough and there is nothing more you can do with her after her first womens title run ended...



*Yeah no. We're talking about the Divas Division specifically. After you get the title, you're done. Just look at the Bellas being jobbed out every week. They're already an afterthought after spending 3/4ths of the year taking up obnoxious amounts of television time. Paige doesn't need to be a valet because she doesn't suck anymore. She can stay in the division and help improve it. *


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Yeah no. We're talking about the Divas Division specifically. After you get the title, you're done. Just look at the Bellas being jobbed out every week. They're already an afterthought after spending 3/4ths of the year taking up obnoxious amounts of television time. Paige doesn't need to be a valet because she doesn't suck anymore. She can stay in the division and help improve it. *


O/t but can you stop changing your name. If it wasn't for your sig and bold text people would fo:grin2:rget who you are.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> bold 1 lol, if you believe that Paige wasn't the most over diva in NXT history. Warranted or not she was and still is.
> bold 2 you believe it so it must be without a doubt true and not bias at all. Your opinion is end all
> bold 3 bias once again


Bold 1. lol that wasn't about Paige being the most over diva in NXT history. That was in a conversation where you I think, said she was the most over talent at one time in NXT. Which she was 

Bold 2. AJ really is the best. And it's mine and other opinion not much to discuss here.

Bold 3. That one I don't remember the context. I said what I thought it probably was. But I don't know. I would have to check that thread out to see why it was.

Bold 4.The AJ is better than the others it's true too. Nothing to see there, if that's what I really think that's what I'm going to say... And obviously I'm going to say it when marks create thread saying the division is better when she was off... facepalm

You made actualy 5 bolds. xD

Bold 5. Already covered that in my response to BBR.

Edit: To the biased thing, well AJ is my fave of all time I'll give you that. But that doesn't stop me for recognizing talent and improvements. I'm currently enjoying the work of Sasha Banks in NXT and I've seen improvements on Paige since she got called up.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> Bold 1. lol that wasn't about Paige being the most over diva in NXT history. That was in a conversation where you I think, said she was the most over talent at one time in NXT. Which she was
> 
> Bold 2. AJ really is the best. And it's mine and other opinion not much to discuss here.
> 
> ...


I already proved my point so I wont argue with you anymore, especially since its Christmas. Just answer this question how did you come up with your name?> Its a unique one to say the least. Happy holidays0


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

What's with this whole war between AJ and Paige fans here ?

We used to have divas like Trish, Lita, Victoria, Jazz, Molly.
Also, Mickie, Melina, Beth, McCool.

(NOT COMPARING HERE)

So why can't we have AJ, Paige, Charlotte, Natalya, Naomi, Becky, Bayley, Sasha ? They are all amazingly talented in their own way and can bring so much to the division. Variety is always good, you know.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> I already proved my point so I wont argue with you anymore, especially since its Christmas. Just answer this question how did you come up with your name?> Its a unique one to say the least. Happy holidays0


Ahah :grin2: Do you know the video game Pro Evolution Soccer(PES)? My username comes from the email that I used to register on this forum, an email that I created years ago when I made customs faces(PC Vesion) for that game and people wanted to talk to me and make requests... so I created that email because I was a PES facemaker. xD

Happy Holidays for you too :grin2:



GamerStyles said:


> What's with this whole war between AJ and Paige fans here ?
> 
> We used to have divas like Trish, Lita, Victoria, Jazz, Molly.
> Also, Mickie, Melina, Beth, McCool.
> ...


You forgot Emma, she's a good talent too :grin2:


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

pesfacemaker said:


> You forgot Emma, she's a good talent too :grin2:


Yeah Emma was really good at NXT. She brought so much energy to the crowd every time she came out. Kinda like what Bayley is doing there now.

You know what, now I'd like to see these two team up together that would be super fun to watch :mark:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> Yeah, never seen ^ flame Paige, just speak the truth about her marks. I keep track of all the Divas fans since we're such a small family. Wait, there was that one time in band camp:
> 
> 
> ...


Have to agree as I do the same with keeping track on diva fans, he's certainly not on the Randumo level of AJ trolling.



islesfan13 said:


> O/t but can you stop changing your name. If it wasn't for your sig and bold text people would fo:grin2:rget who you are.


I can always tell by the * wrapping and tone aige

Just wish people wouldn't get carried away with things regarding Paige, last night was great because a wider audience got to see the kind of reactions (which are consistent and better then any current Diva atm even though they are poor by people lofty expectations) she's gaining on Superstars and ME now as long as they took notice and feature her more on TV I'll be happy for the time being.



GamerStyles said:



What's with this whole war between AJ and Paige fans here ?

We used to have divas like Trish, Lita, Victoria, Jazz, Molly.
Also, Mickie, Melina, Beth, McCool.

(NOT COMPARING HERE)

So why can't we have AJ, Paige, Charlotte, Natalya, Naomi, Becky, Bayley, Sasha ? They are all amazingly talented in their own way and can bring so much to the division. Variety is always good, you know.

Click to expand...

The more the better I say I can't wait for Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley and Becky to get moved up because then on ring talent we'll have one of the strongest Diva rosters we've had in years.*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Just wish people wouldn't get carried away with things regarding Paige, last night was great because a wider audience got to see the kind of reactions (which are consistent and better then any current Diva atm even though they are poor by people lofty expectations) she's gaining on Superstars and ME now as long as they took notice and feature her more on TV I'll be happy for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> The more the better I say I can't wait for Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley and Becky to get moved up because then on ring talent we'll have one of the strongest Diva rosters we've had in years.



Agreed, I as a fan don't need her to get a super push or another title reign any time soon, just let her get decent TV time, let her go out there and wrestle good matches and develop her character and character skills and I will be a relatively happy mark.

And I only not include giving her a story only because we know it seems to be impossible for the creative team to write more then one story for the Divas at a time sadly.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

tommo010 said:


> Have to agree as I do the same with keeping track on diva fans, he's certainly not on the Randumo level of AJ trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Too bad that the booking and storylines for the Divas are probably in the worst shape we've had in years.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

This thread would have been better off without the hyperbolic title. 

I'll just add that last night wasn't her best reaction recently, but it was pretty good and the best on the show for a "diva" which has been happening a lot for her lately. That row of smark guys initiated the chants but other people joined in for sure. Many in the crowd definitely cheered when she was tagged in. Regardless if you think it was worthy of a thread or not doesn't change the fact that she's been getting consistently solid reactions post-Hell In A Cell. There hasn't been a match without Paige chants and cheers from the crowd. It's worth noting since the other divas segments on raw have had subdued crowd reactions. AJ Lee, the most over diva on the roster, has wrestled to crickets more often than not lately. 

Threads about "diva pops" are usually hostile and I personally wouldn't have made this thread. It'd be better off with a different title though since the current wording of it was asking for trouble. Some of the Paige fans are probably getting a little overzealous because they've had to hear the "crickets" hyperbole all year.

That "botch whore Paige" tag though :Jordan


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

gl83 said:


> Too bad that the booking and storylines for the Divas are probably in the worst shape we've had in years.


the booking is really bad. nobody in the division is booked to look or come across as a star not even aj. when aj was in that punk/bryan/kane storyline in mid 2012 she came across a much bigger star than her spell holding or challenging for the divas title in 2014.

a simple solution is to create or book one of the girls like a star, you do that by putting her in major storylines, winning the title maineventing raw etc. obviously the perfect candidate is paige given her look, age (still 22) and relative freshness/coolness factor. one person (or two if we are talking tag team) if booked correctly can elevate a division or indeed an entire company. from then you can book superhot feuds by bringing in new girls like sasha, flair and bringing back old talents like james, maryse etc or celebs like rousey.

the sky is obviously the limit if wwe would actually see the wood from the trees. giving the girls 2 minutes every raw swapping wins back and forth is killing the division.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

When Paige came out with that black xmas type of clothes and turned around my brain froze for 2 seconds ...thats how hot she is , she is def not my usually type of girl but damn...


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Sit down your making Paige fans look bad


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Brilliant, so the new buzz word in the IWC is "brass ring"*


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

just1988 said:


> *Brilliant, so the new buzz word in the IWC is "brass ring"*


What does this term even mean?


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

First off allow me to say this. As a *WRESTLING PURIST*, i never have thought in all of my lifetime that the concept of crowd reactions should be such a standout point in regards as to how great a wrestler was when it relates to how a *TV VIEWER* perceives the wrestler. I understand the need for any wrestler to get over with the crowd, but why should that sway* MY PERSONAL OPINION* on a particular talent? Why should the opinion of some 60 year old fat guy sitting 20 rows back oat ringside have *ANY* barring on how i should feel about a talent? Why should the cheering of a particular talent by some dorky 15 year old tell me some talent is either good or bad?

I believe that how that talent appeals to you is the only thing that should matter. You and you only.

The only time i even cared about a fan deal was during an episode of RAW either in 2005, 2006, or 2007 when Val Venis brought in to female fans from the crowd to the ring. One of the fans look liked she was about at least 5'10", long black hair, very athletically built, and was wearing a strapped red corset looking thing and light blue stone washed tight fitting jeans and heels. That was the only time i cared about a fan, and the *ONLY* time i should ever care.

Anyway back on topic. I wanted to re watch that match from last night before i gave my assessment on this deal. i just re watched it. She,* in my mind*, got a great response from the crowd. Not perfect by any stretch, but great nonetheless. Throughout the entire match, there were indeed more Paige chants than for anyone else. In fact, on can say that with the exception of Naomi, and Alicia Fox's finisher, *NO ONE ELSE GOT A REACTION BUT PAIGE.* I believe that she is getting over more and more with the crowd every passing day. 

She is going to have her haters out there. That is just par for the course. I used to get extremely angry when i see comments of hate on her. Whether it is from this forum, Facebook, Youtube, you name it. I used to get mad at it. Now it is more of an irritation than anger. *Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but i have seen on other social media sites people giving her death threats because they do not like her.* That to me is way beyond bush league in my mind. 

I think that the crux of the matter in regards to Paige is this. I think that the reason why their is such a divide amongst the wrestling fan community is due to this reason. The reason is whether your align yourself as a casual or diehard/purist. What i am trying to say is that are you someone that is more of a casual that only likes the Broadway/Hollywood presentation of wrestling or do you fall into the purist camp and want to see more of a gritty, grimy, meat and potatoes type of presentation. 

This is just my opinion, but the casual fan wants to see more people like Ric Flair, Nick Bockwinkel, Austin Idol, Shane Douglas as "The Franchise", Ricky Steamboat, "Macho Man" Randy Savage, Shawn Michaels, Sting type of wrestler. They want to see more pomp and circumstance. Style points and fluff type of presentation. 

Die Hards and Purists wants to see people like: Demolition, The Powers Of Pain, Bruiser Brody, *THE ROAD WARRIORS*, Kronik, Undertaker, Kane, HHH, Minnesota Wrecking Crew, The One Man Gang, Nikita Koloff, Lex Luger type of wrestler. They want to see more of a ground and pound type of style. No nonsense, straight forward attack. Take no prisoners and kind of gruffy in a sense. They want to see a type of wrestler that can be made for a bar room brawl type of atmosphere while still showing wrestling acumen. 

*To me*, Paige is in that Purist camp. You can look at her, and she how she wrestles that she is a *THROWBACK TYPE OF WRESTLER*. She belongs in the camp with The Road Warriors, Demolition, Kronik, Nikita Koloff, The Minnesota Wrecking Crew, and Bruiser Brody. The only thing pretty about her is her looks, but nothing else is. And that is a great thing. *To me, it is an awesome thing that she has more of that Purist style to her. * I like that fact that she gets gritty. I enjoy the fact that she gets grimy. I love that they somewhat do not showcase her as a cookie cutter Diva like they did in the past (even though they can still do a much better job in separating her from that mold she was in when they called her up).* To me, i take great pleasure in seeing that she is the type of Diva that would much rather put her fist through your skull than invite you over to her house for coffee and cake. *

She is *NOT MEANT* to be your Hollywood type of wrestler. She is meant to be your nose to the grindstone type of wrestler that enjoys hurting you. I think that is the reason why the casual fan may not like her as much as the purists do because of the reason. She is more of the Purists choice. 

And believe it or not, that is ok. Not everyone has to be the casual fan's choice. Not everyone needs to be Hollywood/Broadway to be successful in wrestling. The casuals can have their favorites, and the purists can theirs. *What the WWE should do a better job of is promoting and pushing both types equally and evenly. * Maybe that could put an end to the fan wars over who is better. *Maybe, one can only hope.* 

I think that it is the reason Paige is not accepted by the casuals because she is not *HOLLYWOOD* enough for them. But once again, she does not need to be all Hollywood to be someone in wrestling. *The Road Warriors, Demolition, Bruiser Brody, And The Minnesota Wrecking Crew were not Hollywood, but NO ONE can ever take away their greatness, and their place in the Pantheon Of All Time Great Legends In The Wrestling Business.*

Paige, to me, is a part of that crew. And she is working hard each and every day to further prove that point. Will she need to continue to develop more and more in her craft? 

*ABSOLUTELY!*

Will she need to do more to further cementing that fact in the hearts of fans, wrestling analysts, pundits, and historians?

*YES SHE DOES!*

I am not going to lie to you. I completely do not believe one second that she is the greatest women's wrestler of all time. That goes to The Fabulous Moolah(God bless her soul) I would not put Paige in the same category as the greatest women's wrestler i have ever seen Akira Hokuto. I will say however that there is a lot of Akira Hokuto in Paige as far as Viciousness and in ring style is concerned, but Paige is *NOT* at that level yet. 

*AND IF YALL DO NOT KNOW WHO AKIRA HOKUTO IS, I SUGGEST YOU YOUTUBE AND ENJOY WATCHING HER WORK!*


I also think that there are probably ten other women other women out there that are better than she is. If you want me to present a list, i will gladly come up with one. But i do think that she has it within her to become the best women's wrestler ever maybe if three things fall into place:

1. She continues to improve every day

2. WWE allows her the main show time to make sed improvements

3. WWE does not be SCATTERBRAINED in her presentation, and book her in accordance to her appearance, wrestling style, and old school vicious mentality. 

I have always stated that the best booking for her going to the three things i mentioned in statement three: *Appearance, Wrestling Style, and Old School Vicious Mentality,* is that of The 1980s Road Warriors. And i mean The Road Warriors from NWA, CWA in Memphis, AWA, and Japan. At some point, WWE for them to truly capitalize on what they have with Paige, is going to have to make her into a Merciless Killer just like Hawk And Animal. They are just going to have to let her loose, and just go full blown assault mode on The Divas Division. I will say that right now would NOT be the best time to do it because the division is not booked as a strong division. The Road Warriors had the luxury of having a time where they could be the Merciless Killers *WITHOUT* destroying the credibility of The Midnight Express, The Rock And Rock Express, The Minnesota Wrecking Crew, The High Flyers from The AWA, and others like them. *They maintained their relevancy while still being dominated, and smashed in the ground by The Legion Of Doom. *


So i agree with Reigns Train/BBR that the division *NEEDS TO BE BUILT UP BETTER FIRST. * Relevancy and credibility needs to be given to the division first. Then once everyone in the division is at a point to where The Divas can maintain their cred, then allow Paige to lower the hammer on everyone. I am thinking that if things go right, maybe in the next 2 to 3 years, they can finally unleash the true *ANTI DIVA* on the division. That would be the best time in my mind. 

So yeah, i think that she is getting better and better reactions now then ever. And they will get better and better every passing day.


But i have this to say to RT/BBR

You said that there is nothing left for her to do right? You said there is nothing left for her to accomplish? two things pertaining to The Divas Division:

1. Win the most championships in WWE Women's Wrestling History. That means become an 8 Time WWE World Divas Wrestling Champion

2. Go into The Hall Of Fame.

Just sayin my friend, *JUST SAYING:wink2:*


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_Paige is the most over diva on the roster, the fans spoke last night they want Paige. I don't remember much from the Nattie/bella match but i don't believe ether got a reaction except for Tyson KIDD. If the wwe was smart, they would give her decent time and a good feud with or without the title. But again this is the same company that did not want to push the most popular superstar in the main event at wrestlemania, Daniel Bryan. WWE says they are about what the wwe universe once than fucking do it. I prefer without because alot of my favorite wwe feuds was without the title. (Shawn/HHH). I say rebuild Emma and have her feud with Paige, they have history from NXT, real life bestfriends and have fantastic chemistry in the ring together._


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> 2014 Divas probably a 5-6. AJ still got much bigger pops at times as did the Bella's at the height of the Stephanie feud. Decent pop on her entrance and some "we want paige" chants from the smarks. Not an amazing reaction or anything at all.


like a fan of eva marie has the right to say anything.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

islesfan arguing about other people being bias fpalm


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Matt Hardy's xmas package said:


> They don't offer brass rings to females.


/thread.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> paige the best diva since LITA. i was never a fan of trish
> 
> what paige does sometimes, she tries and bring back of that attitude era we all love.


but but but thats not something the kiddies can look up to..letsh go sheeena

on a serious note i wonder how "loose" this chick is backstage cuz she kinda seems like the type that's open about her sexuality kinda like Nikki but in this case Paige is single so she can do as she pleases unless she isn't idk


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Paige is one of the few Divas that I actually do like and interests me.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *The fans want Paige. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. She needed that 6 week break to avoid overexposure and now they miss her. She doesn't need another push though, just more TV time. This is the time to build the division as a whole. Naomi's getting credibility and so are Natalya and Alicia. Build up Summer too. Things are looking much better for the Divas. I don't want to go back to weekly Paige squashes. That shit was AWFUL!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I blame literally everyone for that. Mostly booking.*


She was nowhere near being overexposed. Cena, Orton, Stephanie, HHH, Sheamus..they are overexposed. Paige just debuted this year and barely got 5 minutes a show. Punk went over the whole fucking roster in 2012. Lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes Era said:


> She was nowhere near being overexposed. Cena, Orton, Stephanie, HHH, Sheamus..they are overexposed. Paige just debuted this year and barely got 5 minutes a show. Punk went over the whole fucking roster in 2012. Lol.


*
She squashed the entire Divas roster and cycled through 5 characters in a span of a few months. She was overexposed and the crowd could not connect with her.*


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Well this video proves that there was only about 20-30 people chanting for Paige...


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

who else wants Paige to feud with Lana so badly. I am surprised no diva tried to shut her up already, Paige could be that woman to do it.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> who else wants Paige to feud with Lana so badly. I am surprised no diva tried to shut her up already, Paige could be that woman to do it.


i would not be against it just to give her something to do.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> who else wants Paige to feud with Lana so badly. I am surprised no diva tried to shut her up already, Paige could be that woman to do it.


Lana doesn't know how to wrestle. She was brought up to the main roster really quickly so her training is too limited to have any kind of good match or anything of the sort. The feud would be very entertaining though and would probably turn Paige into a super over babyface. They also seem to get along well in real life.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> like a fan of eva marie has the right to say anything.


OOOO ouch, that really hurts.

I'm an Eva fan simply because of her body. Unlike Paige marks I dont overrate her and pretend she's something she's not. IE: Paige isn't perfect at everything and she isn't getting amazing reactions or Eva isn't even decent in the ring. See I understand where my favourites are flawed as wrestlers.



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> They consistently reacted to everything she did, and that's more than many Divas can ask for. I will give you that it was a smark crowd though. Poor guys came all that way to see Lesnar and got nothing :grande*


It was consistent, but it was obviously the same small group of guys chanting and cheering. Its nothing against Paige, no one cares about Divas thesedays.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> t was obviously the same small group of guys chanting and cheering. Its nothing against Paige, no one cares about Divas thesedays.


We're frankly probably strange folk us Diva marks for caring as much as we honestly do.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Lana doesn't know how to wrestle. She was brought up to the main roster really quickly so her training is too limited to have any kind of good match or anything of the sort. The feud would be very entertaining though and would probably turn Paige into a super over babyface. They also seem to get along well in real life.


they don't need to wrestle, i am sure lana knows how to fall and take a hit though. Paige could train her if she can't. Paige giving Lana one of her kick to the face in a segment would be awesome to see. I mean Lana can hire a female guard to protect her, noway would they put rusev in the feud.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Paige can grab whatever part of me she wants to....




Now that the pervy part's out of the way, nice to see her get some decent reactions, one of the few women on the roster i actually can be bothered to watch.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

There has been a very noticeable improvement with Paige, maybe sending her to Superstars/Main Event for a few months was just what she needed. 

If they let her continue being the character she is now, only feud her with the Bellas as an anti-Diva face (which she basically is now, even technically as a heel) she would get over huge. 

And I gotta say, in terms of sex appeal, Paige is far superior to any of the other girls in my opinion.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

can anyone confirm this rumor, I read on twitter than Paige will be in scooby do 2 sequel from wwe films. I am looking but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> There has been a very noticeable improvement with Paige, maybe sending her to Superstars/Main Event for a few months was just what she needed.
> 
> If they let her continue being the character she is now, only feud her with the Bellas as an anti-Diva face (which she basically is now, even technically as a heel) she would get over huge.
> 
> And I gotta say, in terms of sex appeal, Paige is far superior to any of the other girls in my opinion.


It exactly was what she needed, upon her main roster debut she was immediately thrusted onto the main roster and the title and asked to carry the division in AJ's absence without the proper experience or skills to do so despite the immense talent that she did have, she was obviously nervous, clumsy and not completely all there as a performer during the first half of her time on the main roster, and that combined with her inept booking and lack of any sort of character development meant that the fans did not ultimately care about her one bit; leading to her flop at that point.

Ever since the heel turn and being distanced from the title picture she has grown considerably more confident as an all around in ring and vocal performer and has along the way regained much of her footing, as well as improving immensely on the mic and in her character work in the process (nowhere near the best in the division, but compare it to her first few months on the roster and it's indeed an improvement); letting her grow organically as a performer without the pressure of holding the division on her back (even on a B-Show) has done wonders for her. And has allowed her to slowly became more and more over with the audience organically (for a Diva) as a result. Which is only good for Paige long term.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's definitely grown from being taken out of the spotlight for a bit. What seems to get ignored is the fact that the girls only 21(?) and yeah she comes from a wrestling family. But she went from training with her family, to Shimmer's tiny crowds, to NXT's small crowds then suddenly thrust out there in front of 15,000-20,000 fans and told to carry the Divas Division straight away. Any 21 year old thrust into that situation and expected to do so much is going to struggle. She was clearly nervous in her first few months and is now a lot more comfortable playing it up to the fans.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> She's definitely grown from being taken out of the spotlight for a bit. What seems to get ignored is the fact that the girls only 21(?) and yeah she comes from a wrestling family. But she went from training with her family, to Shimmer's tiny crowds, to NXT's small crowds then suddenly thrust out there in front of 15,000-20,000 fans and told to carry the Divas Division straight away. Any 21 year old thrust into that situation and expected to do so much is going to struggle. She was clearly nervous in her first few months and is now a lot more comfortable playing it up to the fans.


22 now, but point still stands considering she was 21 when she won the title for the first time.

But overall a point on assessment in my book, she was completely unprepared for and just generally completely overwhelmed with what lofty things they immediately expected of her as a young and still improving 21 year old talent with no experience on such a big stage like WWE, I had been initially mad at the course of events with her losing the title to AJ at NOC and then losing at Hell in a Cell but being taken out of the title picture was probably the absolute best thing they could do for her; without that pressure of the title and leading the division on her shoulders now she's been able to just ease up and do what she does best out there and improve at what she doesn't. Meaning that when it does eventually come time for her to get another push she's going to be a lot more prepared to handle the pressure that comes with being one of the top girls in the division.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> She squashed the entire Divas roster and cycled through 5 characters in a span of a few months. She was overexposed and the crowd could not connect with her.*


She didn't have no damn 5 characters. Just a bunch of internet geeks overanalyzing something that was booked bad. She had no promo time and was just floating until AJ got back. When everything goes right, HHH gets praised. When things are stupid and someone gets sandbagged to a standstill, it's always someone else's fault. In this case, Paige. As if she holds the books and books her own fucking angles and matches. Crazy.



> She's definitely grown from being taken out of the spotlight for a bit. What seems to get ignored is the fact that the girls only 21(?) and yeah she comes from a wrestling family. But she went from training with her family, to Shimmer's tiny crowds, to NXT's small crowds then suddenly thrust out there in front of 15,000-20,000 fans and told to carry the Divas Division straight away. Any 21 year old thrust into that situation and expected to do so much is going to struggle. She was clearly nervous in her first few months and is now a lot more comfortable playing it up to the fans.



She didn't struggle. She just got 2 minute segments and no mic time.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm definitely late to the party but Paige is sexy as hell.. Her and Nikki

:denzel

She's the best all round diva they have.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Paige didn't get over until she started making fun of AJ.

- Vic


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The brass ring thing doesn't really apply to the divas as they only have one title and she's already won it twice.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Go outside, OP. Experience the world instead of wasting away at your computer.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Madness18 said:


> Go outside, OP. Experience the world instead of wasting away at your computer.


fpalm The stupidity of some people.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes Era said:


> She didn't have no damn 5 characters. Just a bunch of internet geeks overanalyzing something that was booked bad. She had no promo time and was just floating until AJ got back. When everything goes right, HHH gets praised. When things are stupid and someone gets sandbagged to a standstill, it's always someone else's fault. In this case, Paige. As if she holds the books and books her own fucking angles and matches. Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even a lot of her big fans admit Paige was clearly nervous in her first couple of months on the roster. Thats not a knock on her, that's just a genuine mis step or failing in her early WWE career. She wasn't ready to be out there in front of 15,000 people every night and carry the division like WWE expected her too especially at her young age. Compare Paige then too Paige now. She plays it up to the fans, she's not as sloppy in the ring, she genuinely seems comfortable out there now. Jitters are nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Even a lot of her big fans admit Paige was clearly nervous in her first couple of months on the roster. Thats not a knock on her, that's just a genuine mis step or failing in her early WWE career. She wasn't ready to be out there in front of 15,000 people every night and carry the division like WWE expected her too especially at her young age. Compare Paige then too Paige now. She plays it up to the fans, she's not as sloppy in the ring, she genuinely seems comfortable out there now. Jitters are nothing to be ashamed of.


Everything this guy has said is completely true, just accept it Paige marks...Paige is good but she's not head and shoulders above the rest and has by no means grabbed the "brass ring"


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Honestly casual fans don't really care about character development. Put a wrestler on TV have them win, have them hold Titles and 9/10 they'll get over.


That is way over simplifying things. If that was true Sheamus would be the most over man on the roster. If that was true Khali, Del Rio and Swagger would have been successful champions. 

Hell if that was true Foley wouldn't have gotten so over because he sure didn't do it by winning more than losing. Ambrose is one of the most popular guys in the mid-card and he has hardly won any big matches since The Sheild broke up. And Mizdow gets big pops despite hardly ever wrestling (seriously, right now he seldom ever actually wrestles in the tag-team matches).


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ha just noticed the "evamaryse vs. paige marks" tag. Awesome.



Dan Pratt said:


> That is way over simplifying things. If that was true Sheamus would be the most over man on the roster. If that was true Khali, Del Rio and Swagger would have been successful champions.
> 
> Hell if that was true Foley wouldn't have gotten so over because he sure didn't do it by winning more than losing. Ambrose is one of the most popular guys in the mid-card and he has hardly won any big matches since The Sheild broke up. And Mizdow gets big pops despite hardly ever wrestling (seriously, right now he seldom ever actually wrestles in the tag-team matches).


That'd be why I said 9/10 times. Generally speaking all you have to do is push someone and 9/10 times the audience will react to them. Of course there are exceptions both ways.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Paige got a good reaction. JBL highlighted the ovation she got on her entrance, and highlighted the 'Lets go Paige' chants, which isn't something that usually happens with DIVAS. The pop when she tagged in was also unmistakeable. You could put this down to chance, but she's been getting consistent reactions on B shows like Superstars and Main Event for months and is probably one of, if not the most over DIVA in the division.

I don't think that they should catapult her straight back into the title picture or anything, but I do think they should have her featured in RAW a little more. The fact that she's a heel DIVA and hasn't yet been meaninglessly jobbed out to AJ Lee during her feud with Nikki tells me that they'll get round to doing something else with her. She's improved tremendously since her debut couple of months(which could have been put down to nerves and, well...no direction) and once they give her another chance to run at the top, I anticipate she'll be far more successful.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It'll be fun the next time WWE ends up in front of an active/smarky crowd to see Paige's response. She comes across natural, fun, and cool at the moment. Which she did not at all earlier this year. 

That's work ethic right there. She wanted to get better, and she did.


----------



## s.kong (Aug 8, 2014)

She is definitely over despite all her shoddy booking. I still am not that impressed by her wrestling yet. I may be in the minority but I think Alicia Fox is the best wrestler on the roster. Probably the fact that her matches are so short doesn't help matters. In any case, she really, really knows how to work a crowd and get them invested in her despite whatever goofy crap creative is making her do.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

s.kong said:


> She is definitely over despite all her shoddy booking. I still am not that impressed by her wrestling yet. I may be in the minority but I think Alicia Fox is the best wrestler on the roster. Probably the fact that her matches are so short doesn't help matters. In any case, she really, really knows how to work a crowd and get them invested in her despite whatever goofy crap creative is making her do.


I'm also a huge Alicia Fox fan and honestly believe that she's the most solid worker on the roster.
It's great that Paige is finally getting comfortable on the main roster and starting to get better reactions. She's not above and beyond other Divas but she's doing pretty well for herself. I just think she needs to hold off on another title win though, it would be too much too soon.


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

the good thing about paige the reaction she got has been done on her only she been booked terrible and most divas or wrestlers would drop but she actually got a following behind her and something to build on. she actually went from dull to me actually wanting to see her in matches and she done that on her own no help with booking. so with a little help she could skyrocket in my book and i think she'll be top diva in her time and yes gotten a lot better then when she started and this is on the wwe scene. she is one of the bright spots of the divas who can pull cheers and keep people behind her. hopefully wwe wont waste her talent cause she proved she is something to build upon. not a paige fan but she slowly bringing me over


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

imo if there was a brass ring for the divas, paige would be the one to get it. 

Plus she had my favorite promo of the year at Night of champions which she should have won the freaking match. I had a feeling that this promo was triple h's idea but Vince wanted AJ to go over.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

NJ88 said:


> Paige got a good reaction. JBL highlighted the ovation she got on her entrance, and highlighted the 'Lets go Paige' chants, which isn't something that usually happens with DIVAS. The pop when she tagged in was also unmistakeable. You could put this down to chance, but she's been getting consistent reactions on B shows like Superstars and Main Event for months and is probably one of, if not the most over DIVA in the division.
> 
> I don't think that they should catapult her straight back into the title picture or anything, but I do think they should have her featured in RAW a little more. The fact that she's a heel DIVA and hasn't yet been meaninglessly jobbed out to AJ Lee during her feud with Nikki tells me that they'll get round to doing something else with her. She's improved tremendously since her debut couple of months(which could have been put down to nerves and, well...no direction) and once they give her another chance to run at the top, I anticipate she'll be far more successful.


to think paige is only 22 years old, she has potential to be the greatest wwe diva of all time. I think the reason why paige took the backseat the last couple of weeks so they don't burn her out since being so young. all the talent take a backseat well all but cena. She is the youngest diva on the roster, all the divas on nxt and main roster are between 25-35.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> She is the youngest diva on the roster, all the divas on nxt and main roster are between 25-35.


Sasha Banks is 22
Alexa Bliss is 23
JoJo is 20


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Sasha Banks is 22
> Alexa Bliss is 23
> JoJo is 20


jojo won't be a star.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

SkolVikings94 said:


> What does this term even mean?


*It means that there is a prize (the brass ring) and it's just waiting for somebody to grasp it. It's hard and it's high up so there's a risk of a big crash and burn if it all goes wrong but the rewards are there to be taken by whoever is brave and skilful enough to do so.

*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> jojo won't be a star.


she could be a b+ player :draper2


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

i pray Paige better be on the wrestlemania 31 card. noway would they do Nikki vs Nataylia or something. The fans wants Paige so wwe may have to put her back in the title scene, not right now but around wrestlemania time. Wouldn't mind seeing Paige vs Nikki vs Emma triple threat match.

Wouldn't it be cool if Paige goes over at wrestlemania and the next night reinstates the womens championship.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> jojo won't be a star.


Shes on the roster :fact
shes younger then Paige :fact
2 other girls in NxT are younger then the age bracket (25 to 35)you claimed :fact



frienemiesPaj4life said:


> i pray Paige better be on the wrestlemania 31 card. noway would they do Nikki vs Nataylia or something. The fans wants Paige so wwe may have to put her back in the title scene, not right now but around wrestlemania time. Wouldn't mind seeing Paige vs Nikki vs Emma triple threat match.
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool if Paige goes over at wrestlemania and the next night reinstates the womens championship.











This is starting to get old fast and on behalf of all the rational Paige fans on this forum would you please give it a rest already I'm tired of coming into threads like this seeing you post bullshit like this and then me feeling the need to defend Paige from her haters because of people like you.

Now :Out


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im agreeing with tommo on this 1. Even ive cooled it considerably
with the paige stuff.

Because i havent made any paige heavy threads in well over 3 months.
I want paige to be champ again 2.
But it seems all of your posts are the same posts again & again on-a-loop.

So slow down and make like frankie goes to hollywood and..RELAX!!!


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> fpalm The stupidity of some people.


I speak the truth. Most (not all) of you Paige "fans" (including yourself) are overly obsessed creepers. It's actually quite terrifying.

And please, calling me stupid when your favorite wrestler is a woman beater. L.O.L


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> i pray Paige better be on the wrestlemania 31 card. noway would they do Nikki vs Nataylia or something. The fans wants Paige so wwe may have to put her back in the title scene, not right now but around wrestlemania time. Wouldn't mind seeing Paige vs Nikki vs Emma triple threat match.
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool if Paige goes over at wrestlemania and the next night reinstates the womens championship.


No offense to you personally, but can you please just stop embarrassing yourself and all of Paige's fanbase with nearly every single post you make; please? It's getting old.



Madness18 said:


> I speak the truth. Most (not all) of you Paige "fans" (including yourself) are overly obsessed creepers. It's actually quite terrifying.
> 
> And please, calling me stupid when your favorite wrestler is a woman beater. L.O.L


There are plenty of rational Paige fans just for your information, the obsessed creepers are just more vocal and more prominent then the rest of us; and they in turn make us look bad in the process of their own posting.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Its christmas people. Cool it with the hostilities.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i think her popularity is largely due to her unique looks. nobody else looks like her on the roster or has ever looked like her in the wwe. she's british and goth looking and really cute. making sluttly faces and teasing ***** stuff during matches and on total divas now. she's hot and different and we just can't get enough of her.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

i can't wait til wrestlemania and see paige's reaction. hopefully in a meaningful feud with Emma.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Watching it back, there was only a small bit of the crowd cheering for her. You'd think the Yes movement was going on again judging by the reaction of her marks.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just hoping we get an actual proper Divas Championship match at WrestleMania, I don't even give a fuck who it is! All I want is a proper singles match, triple threat match or even a fatal four way match. I just can't at the title being around since 2009/10 and WMXXX was the first time it was defended at that event. I do think Paige will be in the match though.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I'm just hoping we get an actual proper Divas Championship match at WrestleMania, I don't even give a fuck who it is! All I want is a proper singles match, triple threat match or even a fatal four way match. I just can't at the title being around since 2009/10 and WMXXX was the first time it was defended at that event. I do think Paige will be in the match though.


Hmmm, I'd say you'd be lucky. They seem to be set on having these pointless multi-diva matches which do nobody any favors at all. If they do decide to have any kind of DIVA storyline/match which doesn't involve the entire roster, I'd say it was more likely to end up being a tag match. The Bellas vs. AJ (and whoever)


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> Hmmm, I'd say you'd be lucky. They seem to be set on having these pointless multi-diva matches which do nobody any favors at all. If they do decide to have any kind of DIVA storyline/match which doesn't involve the entire roster, I'd say it was more likely to end up being a tag match. The Bellas vs. AJ (and whoever)


If the title is on the line in a tag match i'll take it! Whoever gets the pin/submission gets the championship. The multi matches really don't do anything for anybody, I agree. There's just too much going on in the match.


----------



## Trilby McTip (Dec 25, 2014)

I enjoyed Paige when she was in NXT.
However, now that she is on the main roster, I feel WWE will just use her sex appeal to get over with the casuals.
Personally, for me she is a 4/10, would not bang.

I mush prefer quirky, unusual gals like Bayley, or ass kickers like Charlotte.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Trilby McTip said:


> I mush prefer quirky, unusual gals like Bayley, or ass kickers like Charlotte.


oh please, paige is more of an ass kicker than charlotte is. Paige lives by one motto, "she wants to fight". 

And Paige is way more prettier than Charlotte and her witch nose.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

.MCH said:


> Watching it back, there was only a small bit of the crowd cheering for her. You'd think the Yes movement was going on again judging by the reaction of her marks.


You should probably take a jab at Michael Cole, JBL, and Dave Meltzer while you're at it, just to be fair.


----------



## Trilby McTip (Dec 25, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh please, paige is more of an ass kicker than charlotte is. Paige lives by one motto, "she wants to fight".
> 
> And Paige is way more prettier than Charlotte and her witch nose.


Paige lives by whatever Vince McMahon tells her to live by. She is there for one reason and one reason only; plebeian casuals masturbate to her.

Pasty, sexualized girls like Paige have no business being on TV. We need strong, powerful role models. As a feminist male, I think Charlotte is a perfect example of everything a female competitor in WWE should be. I'd explain more but I feel as if I'd be wasting my breath on someone like you.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Trilby McTip said:


> Paige lives by whatever Vince McMahon tells her to live by. She is there for one reason and one reason only; plebeian casuals masturbate to her.
> 
> Pasty, sexualized girls like Paige have no business being on TV. We need strong, powerful role models. As a feminist male, I think Charlotte is a perfect example of everything a female competitor in WWE should be. I'd explain more but I feel as if I'd be wasting my breath on someone like you.


Paige is there because she's a wrestler and that's her job, to wrestle, she comes from a long line of wrestlers and is a skilled and trained competitor in the ring; she seems like a fine role model to me honestly.

And also Charlotte has done and will do just as many sexualized photo shoots as Paige has done.


----------



## Trilby McTip (Dec 25, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Paige is there because she's a wrestler and that's her job, to wrestle, she comes from a long line of wrestlers and is a skilled and trained competitor in the ring; she seems like a fine role model to me honestly.
> 
> And also Charlotte has done and will do just as many sexualized photo shoots as Paige has done.


Settle down, mark, your ignorance is showing.

Paige being added to the cast of Total Divas says all you need to know about her. 

If she had cellulite or was a curvy girl, there is no way she would be on TV. Shame, really that our society has such a backwards view of females. 

Paige is like every other friend-zoning, stupid girl out there, and brings nothing to the table.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Trilby McTip said:


> Settle down, mark, your ignorance is showing.
> 
> Paige being added to the cast of Total Divas says all you need to know about her.
> 
> ...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Trilby McTip said:


> Settle down, mark, your ignorance is showing.
> 
> Paige being added to the cast of Total Divas says all you need to know about her.
> 
> ...


So because she's been added to a reality show that means she still can't be a "role model" as you put it? does that go for all the other Total Divas cast members too or just Paige?

Our society has such a backwards view of females WTF are you even talking about?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I like the new guy's gimmick.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

.MCH said:


> Watching it back, there was only a small bit of the crowd cheering for her. You'd think the Yes movement was going on again judging by the reaction of her marks.


This 100% I saw this thread before I saw the Divas match in question and I expected some huge reaction. While yeah she got the best reaction out of all the Diva's it wasn't some huge reaction or anything, she was just the only Diva anyone really reacted too. Then it was just a case of a small group of people chanting for her.



NJ88 said:


> Hmmm, I'd say you'd be lucky. They seem to be set on having these pointless multi-diva matches which do nobody any favors at all. If they do decide to have any kind of DIVA storyline/match which doesn't involve the entire roster, I'd say it was more likely to end up being a tag match. The Bellas vs. AJ (and whoever)


While a well built singles/3way match would be good, the multi Diva's matches does get every woman a Mania paycheck.


----------



## calisto (Oct 7, 2014)

Has anyone notice this thread's tags...?


----------



## knightlight (Dec 1, 2014)

calisto said:


> Has anyone notice this thread's tags...?


Disappointed but not surprised, tbh. :side:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> While a well built singles/3way match would be good, the multi Diva's matches does get every woman a Mania paycheck.


To be honest though, as a viewer I'm less interested in who gets a Wrestlemania paycheck and more interested in seeing compelling programming containing superstars/DIVAs I want to care about.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I like people who do what they do out of the passion for
what they are doing. And not just doing it for some extra $$$$$!!

Sure having money is needed. Like stone cold says you gotta pay them gimmicks
called bills. But i feel actual passion and conviction for what u do
should come 1st.

The money is just a nice add-on plus.

On a side note but also kinda related.
BRADLEY WALDEN U LUCKY S.O.B!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NJ88 said:


> To be honest though, as a viewer I'm less interested in who gets a Wrestlemania paycheck and more interested in seeing compelling programming containing superstars/DIVAs I want to care about.


As am I. But women's wrestling has always been an afterthought at best in the WWE. Thesedays even more so. In that case while good feuds and booking would be nice, and Nikki Bella getting to look good even once during her entire reign would be amazing. If the WWE's just going to always ignore women's wrestling may as well just give them all a nice bonus by putting them all on the WM card every year.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

Paige is in a position to become the GOAT Diva. She needs to be able to long enough to get there.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

we need to fight for Paige vs Emma for the divas title at wrestlemania 31. Noway do i want one of the bellas on the grandest stage of them all. Naomi isn't good enough for mania and Nataylia doesn't have the "it" factor. Emma deserves a push and Paige & her work great together, their work in NXT and would thrive at wrestlemania. Have Paige win the title at Fast Lane, I am sure Paige would put Emma over in a heartbeat since they are really close bestfriends in real life. The NXT matches are classics and their main event matches are good and given the time on the main roster, they would put on one hell of a match like they did in NXT. I always said Emma & Paige would be this generation of trish & lita if they would take Emma serious and push her.

How much i love AJ, she needs to take 2 year break away from the divas title. Would like to see AJ vs a returning Tamina in a feud. Now this is david vs Goliath type match.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

WilfyDee said:


> Paige is in a position to become the GOAT Diva. She needs to be able to long enough to get there.


Agreed.

I was just hoping the stiffs in the suits backstage
had their ears open. And build on it. To do otherwise
would be insanely stupid.

Cuz the people have spoken.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> As am I. But women's wrestling has always been an afterthought at best in the WWE. Thesedays even more so. In that case while good feuds and booking would be nice, and Nikki Bella getting to look good even once during her entire reign would be amazing. If the WWE's just going to always ignore women's wrestling may as well just give them all a nice bonus by putting them all on the WM card every year.


Nice bonus? If all the divas are on the card in the same match they'll all get the same crappy paycheck. They'll get like 2,000 bucks each so it's better if they do a compelling two month storyline between two of them and try to get those two over instead of every single one of them being meaningless. The last time there was a singles women's match at Wrestlemania was WM23 and I think it's time it happens again. I just hope that match doesn't turn out to be the culmination of the Brie/Nikki feud of death. If it was up to me I'd do Paige as the babyface against a heel defending champion Charlotte. If they don't make Paige smile a lot as a babyface and just let her be what she is now I think it could work.

Her reaction on this week's Raw was massively overrated though. Not nearly as big as I thought after I read this.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

My friend is at MSG and was able to see Paige leave her car. He said the fans went absolute bazark when she arrived. SHes going to be very over today. I should have went DAMN. Anyone know if she will definitely be at the coliseum one tomorrow? I don't see her advertised for that one on wwe.com so IDK if I should buy yet.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Good 2 see the luv shes been getting as of late.
Paige is going to take a giant bite out of the big apple.


----------



## Roman****Empire (Aug 29, 2014)

2nd hottest WWE chick ever behind Stacey Keibler


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I like people who do what they do out of the passion for
> what they are doing. And not just doing it for some extra $$$$$!!
> 
> Sure having money is needed. Like stone cold says you gotta pay them gimmicks
> ...


*What the hell you say?!*



frienemiesPaj4life said:


> *we need to fight for Paige vs Emma for the divas title at wrestlemania 31. Noway do i want one of the bellas on the grandest stage of them all. Naomi isn't good enough for mania and Nataylia doesn't have the "it" factor. Emma deserves a push and Paige & her work great together, their work in NXT and would thrive at wrestlemania. Have Paige win the title at Fast Lane, I am sure Paige would put Emma over in a heartbeat since they are really close bestfriends in real life. The NXT matches are classics and their main event matches are good and given the time on the main roster, they would put on one hell of a match like they did in NXT. I always said Emma & Paige would be this generation of trish & lita if they would take Emma serious and push her.*
> 
> How much i love AJ, she needs to take 2 year break away from the divas title. Would like to see AJ vs a returning Tamina in a feud. Now this is david vs Goliath type match.



I would love to see it, but here is the thing. They would need to make EMMA Credible. They need to allow her to go out there, and have her cut a promo saying that she is tired of taking crap from everyone, and tired of being someone's punching bag. She needs to then be allowed to have the manipulation elements of her persona from NXT added back into the deal. Which also means that they would have to put the title back on Paige. 

You said to do it at Fast Lane? Well, if they did that, then they would have to then have Emma start to play mind games with Paige like she did back in NXT. Have them do this tit for tat game to Wrestlemania leading to Paige losing. 

I like it to a degree, but i have to pick it apart a little. 

1. As much as i would like too see this match at Mania, don't you think that something of this magnitude should be held off til next year's Mania? I love the idea, but don't you think that it would be very short notice to try to pull this off now? To do this properly, it will take longer then 4 months to pull it off. Something like this needs at least a year for this to be properly positioned.


2. The way you are stating Emma should get the title at Mania suggests that you are making Paige into a transitional champion? The last time i checked, was Paige's first two title reigns considered that? The first one Paige and AJ agreed to do, and the second i believe was what the company wanted. When Paige gets her 3rd reign as champion, it needs to be all about her. Which means that it needs to be a long reign that has value, and helps establish her even more so as the number one Women's Wrestler in WWE. She needs to dominate *1980s ROAD WARRIORS Style* with the title, not play Bret Hart while Emma plays Shawn Michaels. Paige would need to go into Wrestlemania as champion, and coming out of Mania with a successful title defense. She could drop it to Emma at Summerslam. But Paige needs to dominate with the title first Like when The Road Warriors would hold titles back in the 80s. 

I like your idea, i just think the timing is off. 

If Paige competes for the title at Mania, it should be against Nikki. That is the only one on one Divas Title Match at Mania that would have the most sense happening. Probably the only one that would be accepted. 

But even though that would be the best Divas Title Match choice at Mania, think about the backlash it would get. I think that Nikki would put Paige over because i think she has stated that she respects her, and likes her. But the thing is a lot of people would be coming out of the woodwork saying they are once again giving Paige too much too soon. 

I mean think about it. You have: Ramundo24, Keepin It Stylish, Maryse Evamas, Tonmo010, and others are saying that her getting now would be the wrong move. These are people that want to see a slow burn Paige at the title back at some point.....


*AT LEAST I HOPE THAT IS WHAT THEY ARE THINKING AND SAYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

But they want it to happen when it can be about her, and not her being some hand off person like she been being. *I HOPE* that they are suggesting that she carves a path first before getting a 3rd reign. Apart of me agrees with them that she needs to work her way up to getting the 3rd reign. I believe, like i said before, *allow her to be like The Road Warriors from the 80s*, and have her go through everyone one by one to get to the title. then once that has happened, then have her dominate as champion while slowburning the next person in line to take the title from her and feud over the belt. 

Perhaps Sasha, Charlotte, or even Becky Lynch. 

Continue to show your support of Paige, and continue to make positive posts on her. But just be more intellectual about going about it. 

*I AM WANTING SO BAD FOR PAIGE TO BE CHAMPION AGAIN JUST LIKE YOU!*

But i am also wanting to show patience in the quest. Us Paige Fans want our girl to be praise with with the title, even by her own detractors. We do not want her crapped on by them. 

I am on your side, just go about this better.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I like people who do what they do out of the passion for
> what they are doing. And not just doing it for some extra $$$$$!!
> 
> Sure having money is needed. Like stone cold says you gotta pay them gimmicks
> ...


They're not dating, she doesn't have enough time to commit to a relationship. Paige hangs round with many rockstars, she may as well be a groupie :lol


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> They're not dating, she doesn't have enough time to commit to a relationship. Paige hangs round with many rockstars, she may as well be a groupie :lol


and paige said recently at one of those cons she went, a fan asked her if she was dating someone and she said she is painfully single.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

The Dark Warlords said:


> *What the hell you say?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i completely agree. i actually just want to see emma & paige feud on the main roster. Their stuff in NXT was fantastic. 

if they want to have paige be dominate and #1 diva, They could have Paige win the title at wrestlemania 31 from Nikki this year, build Emma up and have her feud with Paige sometime in 2015, a long feud where it concludes at wrestlemania 32 and then i could see it live since it'll be closer to my home state.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I just hope that match doesn't turn out to be the culmination of the Brie/Nikki feud of death. If it was up to me I'd do Paige as the babyface against a heel defending champion Charlotte. If they don't make Paige smile a lot as a babyface and just let her be what she is now I think it could work.
> 
> Her reaction on this week's Raw was massively overrated though. Not nearly as big as I thought after I read this.


I think Nikki and Brie are done feuding now, as long as they are the focal point of Total Diva's I don't see a feud between them working the show pretty much revolves around them and they'll have a hard time keeping up hostilities and showcasing it on the show and Raw. They tested the water in the mid season break and it looks to have failed so now they are back together, not to mention the various reasons around them feuding again wouldn't work now after Brie's heel turn. 

Paige and Charlotte won't happen this year but it has a very high chance of happening next year one of them will be champion on the road to Mania next year and that should be the time they feud and until they should be kept apart. 

The reaction is both over and under estimated by many on here people are quick are dismiss because it wasn't "the kind" of reaction it's been made out to be but lets face it for a Diva it was a pretty decent reaction and probably the best we've seen since either Paige debut'd or AJ returned and that is what people have cling'd to. 



frienemiesPaj4life said:


> we need to fight for Paige vs Emma for the divas title at wrestlemania 31. Noway do i want one of the bellas on the grandest stage of them all. Naomi isn't good enough for mania and Nataylia doesn't have the "it" factor. Emma deserves a push and Paige & her work great together, their work in NXT and would thrive at wrestlemania. Have Paige win the title at Fast Lane, I am sure Paige would put Emma over in a heartbeat since they are really close bestfriends in real life. The NXT matches are classics and their main event matches are good and given the time on the main roster, they would put on one hell of a match like they did in NXT. I always said Emma & Paige would be this generation of trish & lita if they would take Emma serious and push her.
> 
> How much i love AJ, she needs to take 2 year break away from the divas title. Would like to see AJ vs a returning Tamina in a feud. Now this is david vs Goliath type match.


This shit again? It's like you feel the need to post this on every page.
ut

As for AJ 2 Years? Really? Now I agree AJ needs a spell away from the title but 2 years is pushing it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Hes kinda 1 track minded.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I think Nikki and Brie are done feuding now, as long as they are the focal point of Total Diva's I don't see a feud between them working the show pretty much revolves around them and they'll have a hard time keeping up hostilities and showcasing it on the show and Raw. They tested the water in the mid season break and it looks to have failed so now they are back together, not to mention the various reasons around them feuding again wouldn't work now after Brie's heel turn.
> 
> Paige and Charlotte won't happen this year but it has a very high chance of happening next year one of them will be champion on the road to Mania next year and that should be the time they feud and until they should be kept apart.
> 
> ...


People dismiss it but it seems they didn't read my original post. My post was not only because of Mondays raw "we love Paige chants" those were nice but my posting of the blog is based on the fact that these chants and overness with the crowd have been consistent since her match in England. The grabbing of the brass ring is a metaphor that she is breaking out from the pack and doing more entertaining stuff to get over and its working. People are disregarding the chants saying it was only one section of the crowd which is fine if they believe that but the fact is watch the entrance pop as well her reaction was predominantly spread throughout the arena and was certainly more noticeable than all the other divas on the card that night. Point being is we have heard since her debut that she gets crickets etc (which actually wasn't the case, her reactions varied by city and show) now she is getting over consistently and people are still trying to find excuses. It took Paige sometime to find her niche and breakout like it takes all stars in their rookie year. Now she has a character that she seems to believe in and the fans are drawn to her like back in NXT. Is she getting NXT reactions now? No, no diva has gotten those reactions but the potential is there.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> People dismiss it but it seems they didn't read my original post. My post was not only because of Mondays raw "we love Paige chants" those were nice but my posting of the blog is based on the fact that these chants and overness with the crowd have been consistent since her match in England. The grabbing of the brass ring is a metaphor that she is breaking out from the pack and doing more entertaining stuff to get over and its working. People are disregarding the chants saying it was only one section of the crowd which is fine if they believe that but the fact is watch the entrance pop as well her reaction was predominantly spread throughout the arena and was certainly more noticeable than all the other divas on the card that night. Point being is we have heard since her debut that she gets crickets etc (which actually wasn't the case, her reactions varied by city and show) now she is getting over consistently and people are still trying to find excuses. It took Paige sometime to find her niche and breakout like it takes all stars in their rookie year. Now she has a character that she seems to believe in and the fans are drawn to her like back in NXT. Is she getting NXT reactions now? No, no diva has gotten those reactions but the potential is there.


also Paige (along with dean ambrose) are the only ones who gives me shades of the attitude era.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I was just hoping the stiffs in the suits backstage
> had their ears open. And build on it. To do otherwise
> ...


The people, or a few fans here and there. I hate to seem like I hate Paige but damn when her fans overrate here and pretend she's ever got some huge reaction. It was a mediocre pop but just the best any Diva got and then a few fans chanting for her. It wasn't a "Yes" moment.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Nice bonus? If all the divas are on the card in the same match they'll all get the same crappy paycheck. They'll get like 2,000 bucks each so it's better if they do a compelling two month storyline between two of them and try to get those two over instead of every single one of them being meaningless. The last time there was a singles women's match at Wrestlemania was WM23 and I think it's time it happens again. I just hope that match doesn't turn out to be the culmination of the Brie/Nikki feud of death. If it was up to me I'd do Paige as the babyface against a heel defending champion Charlotte. If they don't make Paige smile a lot as a babyface and just let her be what she is now I think it could work.
> 
> Her reaction on this week's Raw was massively overrated though. Not nearly as big as I thought after I read this.


Again though none of that really disputes my point. Divas are an afterthought, and in that case its nice whether you agree or not to just give every Diva a WM paycheck.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The seeds have been planted for Paige vs Nikki at mania tonight.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

*paige was a special guest referee at msg house show, it was bellas vs fox & emma. bellas lost after a quick count by Paige. hmmm wonder if they are testing the waters for a Bellas & Paige feud on RAW. from what i read, the bellas acting like faces but paige was still a heel.*

could a nikki bella & paige feud be happening soon.

from msg house show. 










sorry aj, i love you and all but paige is easily the sexiest special referee


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> *paige was a special guest referee at msg house show, it was bellas vs fox & emma. bellas lost after a quick count by Paige. hmmm wonder if they are testing the waters for a Bellas & Paige feud on RAW. from what i read, the bellas acting like faces but paige was still a heel.*
> 
> could a nikki bella & paige feud be happening soon.
> 
> from msg house show.


The only people saying Paige was heel and Bella's face were the people who couldn't understand the concept that a slow counting ref in favour of the faces at a house show would also be a face; same way in which Paige walking out on the Bella's (Traditionally a heel tag move) in England was a face move, because it was against the heels. Bella's were still heels, that why they lost and got beat up in the end.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

So Paige quick counted the heel Bellas and the babyface team of Emma and Fox won? Face turn for Paige coming.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> So Paige quick counted the heel Bellas and the babyface team of Emma and Fox won? Face turn for Paige coming.


Shes got momentum again. Lets hope the wwe doesn't mess this up this time.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> So Paige quick counted the heel Bellas and the babyface team of Emma and Fox won? Face turn for Paige coming.


And Superkicked Nikki afterwards when she came into her face with the title. And possibly; they could be using this to test the water for a face turn. I would say so, also because of a lack of top woman faces, Paige being over, the TD feud between Paige and Nikki, Paige still being highly invested in by the higher ups, etc..


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Paige makes her MSG debut and it's as a referee. :Jordan

Maybe next year kid.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> So Paige quick counted the heel Bellas and the babyface team of Emma and Fox won? Face turn for Paige coming.


and feuding with Nikki Bella for the title. i have an idea how i would book the feud, i'll post it once i have everything figured out.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige makes her MSG debut and it's as a referee. :Jordan
> 
> Maybe next year kid.


Always a glass half empty kind of guy. She was the focal point of the match like; the story was about her slow counting the Bella's, and about her and Nikki confronting after it (and Paige superkicking her).

Would have been cool for her to wrestle, but it's hardly a "fuck you Paige"


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige makes her MSG debut and it's as a referee. :Jordan
> 
> Maybe next year kid.


She was the focal point of the match.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige makes her MSG debut and it's as a referee. :Jordan
> 
> Maybe next year kid.


where she cost the bellas the match and had a stare down with Nikki holding the title in the air possibly testing the waters for a main roster feud..try again kid.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige makes her MSG debut and it's as a referee. :Jordan
> 
> Maybe next year kid.


This gimmick is tiresome. ut (couldn't wait to use that on you lol)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Why does leo have paige in/on his sig if he hates her so-much?


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Why does leo have paige in/on his sig if he hates her so-much?


I have no clue. He has come off so Cynical now especially since Night Of Champions. Dude needs to chill. Things will get better for Paige.

It will be ok.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Why does leo have paige in/on his sig if he hates her so-much?


He doesn't hate her, he hates her doing well because he wants his thoughts that "WWE and AJ fucked her over and she's super buried" along with his view that anyone who is optimistic about Paige's future is a blind mark validated. So he has to always put Paige down to validate his pessimistic attitude, so that he can say "I WAS RIGHT!!". Because apparently that's more important to him than his favourite doing well.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Gotta admit: Paige is the total package. Hot as hell, great ring-worker, can play the heel or face to perfection, and she'll apparently be over regardless. Not to mention she's still very young.

I'd push her to the moon, but hopefully improve the division as a whole first. Use the NXT model. Less fuckery, longer matches, let them loose, give them actual mic time to build feuds. One can wish.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

How is this thread still going? Any normal person could see from NXT that she was going to be diva of the decade if it was up to her own devices.

Nikki vs Paige should be Wrestlemania. Second option would be Nikki (C) vs Paige vs Bree vs Charlotte in a Divas Title Fatal Fourway Elimination Match. 

Natalya vs Nikki and Naomi vs Nikki on the pay per views before it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I seem to be the only fan who can see things clearly. 

Nikki Bella vs. Paige at Wrestlemania? 

No, it'll happen at Fast Lane and Paige will be used as a pawn to make Nikki look strong and the match will serve as a set up for the Brie face turn so the Bella's can have their Mania match. 


Remember this post.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Caffore said:


> He doesn't hate her, he hates her doing well because he wants his thoughts that "WWE and AJ fucked her over and she's super buried" along with his view that anyone who is optimistic about Paige's future is a blind mark validated. So he has to always put Paige down to validate his pessimistic attitude, so that he can say "I WAS RIGHT!!". Because apparently that's more important to him than his favourite doing well.


Seems really counter productive [Fan wise].


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I seem to be the only fan who can see things clearly.
> 
> Nikki Bella vs. Paige at Wrestlemania?
> 
> ...


It won't just be them at Wrestlemania, it will be a fatal fourway or a match with multiple divas if Bree is included. Remember this post.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I seem to be the only fan who can see things clearly.
> 
> Nikki Bella vs. Paige at Wrestlemania?
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

FeedMePaige said:


> It won't just be them at Wrestlemania, it will be a fatal fourway or a match with multiple divas if Bree is included. Remember this post.


"Feed me Paige". That's exactly what Nikki Bella will be thinking in February.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

FeedMePaige said:


> It won't just be them at Wrestlemania, it will be a fatal fourway or a match with multiple divas if Bree is included. Remember this post.


it will probably be a triple threat match. brie vs nikki vs paige.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Seems really counter productive [Fan wise].


Yeah, but many people like to be fans just so they can complain about what they are fans of. You see it so many times in football (Soccer)

And now I see Leo is seeing the possibility that Paige may actually get a main roster title challenge push, so instantly he decides to shit on that instead of seeing it as the positive it is (dreading the far from inevitable loss instead of looking forward to Paige being in the main diva's feud again; still reaching for something to moan about)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I could see paige sneakily watching the bellas tearing
each other apart from afar. And watching them expend 2-much energy
on each other.

And when the moment is right she could strike.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Yeah, but many people like to be fans just so they can complain about what they are fans of. You see it so many times in football (Soccer)
> 
> And now I see Leo is seeing the possibility that Paige may actually get a main roster title challenge push, so instantly he decides to shit on that instead of seeing it as the positive it is (dreading the far from inevitable loss instead of looking forward to Paige being in the main diva's feud again; still reaching for something to moan about)


Its like saying..Im a fan of robert downey jr. And just love his films.
But i want avengers 2 to tank/flop.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

8 month silence ignored , botch whore paige , brass ring , civil dicussion , doesnt exist for divas , eva marie > paige , evamaryse vs paige marks , forum hostility. , fuck diva marks , happy paigemas , ophasnevertouchedagirl , paige , paige <3 , paige future face of wwe , paige is the best , paige is the goat diva , pale goddess , positivity galore , rough anal sex material , stars in the night , the brass ring is my cock , total whoriva paige , want to lick her clit , wife material. , you'refuckingstupid


I had a whole essay written out but figured the tags very eloquently summarized my thoughts on this matter anyway.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Its like saying..Im a fan of robert downey jr. And just love his films.
> But i want avengers 2 to tank/flop.


Sort of, so you can say "OH GOD, look how badly they've used him in this film, the whole concept of Superhero movies are ruining great actors like Robert Downet jr." or something to that effect.

Not the best comparrison to be fair hahahaha. A better one, to use the actor analogy, would be being a fan of Leonardo Dicaprio, but wanting him to never get an oscar, so you can moan by saying "Leo looked over AGAIN!! He's never going to win one"

Some people like to moan more than they like to be happy; or more accurately, they are most happy when they moan, and even happier when their moan is proven right.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Leo wants to have his Grace Adler moment.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Yeah, but many people like to be fans just so they can complain about what they are fans of. You see it so many times in football (Soccer)
> 
> And now I see Leo is seeing the possibility that Paige may actually get a main roster title challenge push, so instantly he decides to shit on that instead of seeing it as the positive it is (dreading the far from inevitable loss instead of looking forward to Paige being in the main diva's feud again; still reaching for something to moan about)





Caffore said:


> Sort of, so you can say "OH GOD, look how badly they've used him in this film, the whole concept of Superhero movies are ruining great actors like Robert Downet jr." or something to that effect.
> 
> Not the best comparrison to be fair hahahaha. A better one, to use the actor analogy, would be being a fan of Leonardo Dicaprio, but wanting him to never get an oscar, so you can moan by saying "Leo looked over AGAIN!! He's never going to win one"
> 
> Some people like to moan more than they like to be happy; or more accurately, they are most happy when they moan, and even happier when their moan is proven right.



fpalm so much fail. 

Paige fans keep embarassing themselves in this thread. There's one guy that's just thirsty for Paige 24/7 on this forum, another that has this weird obessesion with her becoming the most popular/famous 'diva' of all time. Then there's frenemiespaj4life who's either a child or some troll. 

No I don't want her to fail just so I can complain. WWE fucked up by giving her a pointless 2nd title reign in less than a year, so for that she shouldn't be in the title scene until late 2015. In the mean time she should be having non-title feuds and rebuilding her credibility. I see nothing wrong in that way of thinking. It's not my fault WWE is incapable of doing something like this nor is it my fault that 'diva marks' have come to accept such mediocrity in the division. 

Sorry I can't share the sentiment of these other 'fans' that just want her on tv so they have something to look at. Why would I be excited about a one month feud against Nikki for the title in February? She's basically 'jobber to the stars' at this point. If she was having other feuds and winning them in the mean time then I wouldn't have much of a problem with her being fed to Nikki for a throwaway PPV like Fast Lane and it would be a more meaningful win for Nikki. 

You guys would probably look for positives in Paige becoming Fandango's valet. "At least she's on RAW and shaking her ass." :ex: "Fandango is getting over because of of her." Remember when you all thought that Paige's burial at Survivor Series would lead to something? Do you guys still think that? It's now almost January so I guess WWE is going for a slow burn on that one eh? Any 'mystique' that she still has left will be eradicated on Jan. 4th once Total Divas begins.

And by the way, I actually do want to see DiCaprio win the oscar one day :cool2


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> fpalm so much fail.
> 
> Paige fans keep embarassing themselves in this thread. There's one guy that's just thirsty for Paige 24/7 on this forum, another that has this weird obessesion with her becoming the most popular/famous 'diva' of all time. Then there's frenemiespaj4life who's either a child or some troll.
> 
> ...


But you are literally complaining about stuff which hasn't happened yet. Jobber to the stars? She hasn't lost since 4-1 at Survivor Series (which is apparently a stonewall burial). But she is bound to lose to Nikki in February despite the fact the feud hasn't started yet, we don;t know how it will progress, and we don't even know if it will ever start. That is absolutely being overly pessimistic; taking something which could be good(i.e-Paige being at the top of the diva's division again) and making it shit instantly (saying it will be shit and she will definately job) with no basis for your statement beyond your own pessimism. 

And you talk about her not having the title until late 2015; why not, she's over now and she hasn't been champ since September, why not win it back 7 months later. I guess Ziggler had two title reigns in quick succession so it was stupid to give him the title back at TLC too, it's going to make people bored and resent him right? Oh wait no, he's more over than ever. 

I agree that she should have some feuds in between the title reigns, not really to build credibility though, as she's pretty much more credible than anyone other than Natalya in the eyes of the fans right now (not lost, still over, still looks strong, still heavily promoted on the circuit), but even without that, it hasn't hurt her, she isn't a jobber, So why not give her another title challenge and possible run. This fear that "Oh she will be fed to Nikki and she's buried right now" is currently completely baseless. Yeah, those who just want her on TV are stupid, but you aren't much better getting mad at the world for stuff which hasn't happened yet.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The tags on this thread... just wow :lmao


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> The tags on this thread... just wow :lmao


Just read the tags to get a summery of this thread lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll say this on the discussion of the last few pages, it's ok to be pessimistic it's ok to be optimistic just stop posting your opinions as fact, it's good have opinions and ideas about what will happen with your favorites but many on here seem to think their ideas are factual and cling to it until they are right and when they see anything that closely resembles what they think they pounce on it with "I told you so's" to validate themselves.

One thing many of you are overlooking is AJ Lee if she's still around come Mania time do you really think they would leave her off the card? We know WWE likes their multi Diva matches for Mania and this year is likely to follow that direction and will most likely involve The Bella's, Paige and AJ in a 4 way.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige gets more over every week and todays pop shows that its time to give her another push. She has grabbed the brass ring and her improvement has been tremendous. Wow what a progression and a difference from baby face Paige to her today.


Hey HHH how's it going?


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Lil Mark said:


> Hey HHH how's it going?


Sup Vince


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Sup Vince


Come on now, Vince likes bodily function jokes.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The tags :maury


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd grab her brass ring


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> 8 month silence ignored , botch whore paige , brass ring , civil dicussion , doesnt exist for divas , eva marie > paige , evamaryse vs paige marks , forum hostility. , fuck diva marks , happy paigemas , ophasnevertouchedagirl , paige , paige <3 , paige future face of wwe , paige is the best , paige is the goat diva , pale goddess , positivity galore , rough anal sex material , stars in the night , the brass ring is my cock , total whoriva paige , want to lick her clit , wife material. , you'refuckingstupid
> 
> 
> I had a whole essay written out but figured the tags very eloquently summarized my thoughts on this matter anyway.


 :Jordan


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I'll say this on the discussion of the last few pages, it's ok to be pessimistic it's ok to be optimistic just stop posting your opinions as fact, it's good have opinions and ideas about what will happen with your favorites but many on here seem to think their ideas are factual and cling to it until they are right and when they see anything that closely resembles what they think they pounce on it with "I told you so's" to validate themselves.
> 
> One thing many of you are overlooking is AJ Lee if she's still around come Mania time do you really think they would leave her off the card? We know WWE likes their multi Diva matches for Mania and this year is likely to follow that direction and will most likely involve The Bella's, Paige and AJ in a 4 way.


Have not forgotten about aj lee. And im a fan. I dont mind her being in-the match as well. But i dont want her to win at all. I dont want to see her with the title. I repeat.. I dont want to see her with the title.

I dont want to see her with the title around her little waist again at all.
Does she really need another title run? No..Not really.

Aj lee needs the title about as much as a frog needs pubes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Could go through the thread but reading the tags I think I'm pretty much covered.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Could go through the thread but reading the tags I think I'm pretty much covered.


:maury holy shit, these tags are amazing.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd like to think that Paige turning on the Bellas and kicking Nikki in the face at MSG is an indication of a feud between the two but I am doubting it. Obviously nothing is planned for her in that regard until at least 'Fast Lane' but who knows. 

They still might have Brie confusingly turn on Nikki again and try and explain it away in a ridiculous way, or...they could just not bother explaining it at all. Seems normal for the division.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Bella vs bella. There is minimal to zero
amount of interest in the wrestling fan community to see that match..EVER!!!

Fans are already growing/wearing thin on the bellas. So whats the point.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Is there a reason why they didn't build her up as an anti diva?

Why is she a crazy chick, instead of using her NXT gimmick?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Peerless said:


> Is there a reason why they didn't build her up as an anti diva?
> 
> Why is she a crazy chick, instead of using her NXT gimmick?


Nxt talent always changes when they get the call-up.
Paige/ambrose/rollins/reigns/the ascension etc...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Peerless said:


> Is there a reason why they didn't build her up as an anti diva?
> 
> Why is she a crazy chick, instead of using her NXT gimmick?


Personally I think the Anti Diva persona just didn't work against AJ Lee but the last couple shows (Raw + Tribute to Troops) she has been referred too as The Anti Diva by Cole and JBL now so hopefully they are now putting some focus on that persona again.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

No thanks, and it's too fucking late. 










WWE would make her look like an idiot it they decide to bring that gimmick back now. Typical wwe nonsense.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Screw the topic at hand, I want to talk more about these tags.

What's this I hear about rough anal sex material?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> No thanks, and it's too fucking late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because you don't understand the gimmick people always assume she's doing out of character photo shoots or her being on Total Diva's she can't be an Anti Diva but the gimmick stems from her not being the typical "Diva mold" the blonde hair, fake tan, colorful oufits etc 

As long the shoots fit her look and the Anti Diva gimmick crosses over to TD there would be no issue, actually having an "Anti Diva" type character could make for some interesting conflict and TV :draper2


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

On a related topic Bellas got a bigger pop than Paige in MSG


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

if paige and nikki feud for the title, nikki will get squished. all paige would need to do is kick nikki in her fake breasts and she'll be down. paige better be in the title match at wrestlemania, noone wants to see nikki vs brie for the title at wrestlemania. Be better if it was Paige vs Emma vs Sasha Banks vs Alicia foxx in a fatal four way.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

FearlessNikki said:


> On a related topic Bellas got a bigger pop than Paige in MSG


5:34 what pop actually sounds like
:heston 

brass my ass


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

nikki bella can go the fuck away. why is this fake tan, fake boobs getting a push and still champion for 2 months over Paige. Must be nice dating John Cena, the golden boy. Paige deserves to have a 2 year title reign, top her NXT reign of 308 days.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Nothing to do with Paige but a few people I know are at the coliseum today for wwe and they said its 95% kids. WOW. What a difference from when I used to go often and smarks would go nuts on the island.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Holy crap the amount of kids in there.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Love this. Feud has potential.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

a Nikki bella vs paige feud would bring us a little of that attitude era. I always said Paige does give me shades of the attitude era.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Nothing to do with Paige but a few people I know are at the coliseum today for wwe and they said its 95% kids. WOW. What a difference from when I used to go often and smarks would go nuts on the island.


The times they are a chagin!!!


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aImVpwwFfo
> Love this. Feud has potential.


Call me a pessimist, but I see this more of a cocktease by WWE to send the crowd home happy kinda deal, kinda like those house shows a few weeks ago where Brie laid out Nikki after a tag match and proceeded to "Yes!" over her prone body. Nothing came out of that.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

gl83 said:


> Call me a pessimist, but I see this more of a cocktease by WWE to send the crowd home happy kinda deal, kinda like those house shows a few weeks ago where Brie laid out Nikki after a tag match and proceeded to "Yes!" over her prone body. Nothing came out of that.


you never know, it could be brie vs nikki vs paige.

Heel- Nikki
face- brie
tweener-paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardos likes are so :heston


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 28, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Nothing to do with Paige but a few people I know are at the coliseum today for wwe and they said its 95% kids. WOW. What a difference from when I used to go often and smarks would go nuts on the island.



And in 10 years from now the WWE will switch up it's model and start catering to a teenaged audience who's grown up with them.

Similar to what happened to us children of the late 80's.....came up with the characters like Hogan, Savage, Bossman, Beefcake, etc that our parents probably all rolled their eyes at....and once we grew up, they catered to us with the blood, guts, and T&A.

I can totally see them doing this cycle again.

Anywho back to Paige.....I think she's a good worker but the mic skills are lacking. She has a little ways to go still but she's still young, she'll be fine.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> you never know, it could be brie vs nikki vs paige.
> 
> Heel- Nikki
> face- brie
> tweener-paige


It's going to be Paige/Alicia/Rosa vs. The Bellas and Cameron. That's why Paige helped Alicia win in that match. They're going to be teaming up together again soon for TD.

The press release already revealed what happens.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

egomaniac247 said:


> And in 10 years from now the WWE will switch up it's model and start catering to a teenaged audience who's grown up with them.
> 
> Similar to what happened to us children of the late 80's.....came up with the characters like Hogan, Savage, Bossman, Beefcake, etc that our parents probably all rolled their eyes at....and once we grew up, they catered to us with the blood, guts, and T&A.
> 
> ...


I find that shes improved on the mic.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> *nikki bella can go the fuck away*. why is this fake tan, fake boobs getting a push and still champion for 2 months over Paige. Must be nice dating John Cena, the golden boy. Paige deserves to have a 2 year title reign, top her NXT reign of 308 days.


:heston

oh she will go away, away to WrestleMania


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> nikki bella can go the fuck away. why is this fake tan, fake boobs getting a push and still champion for 2 months over Paige. Must be nice dating John Cena, the golden boy. Paige deserves to have a 2 year title reign, top her NXT reign of 308 days.


Is-is that cutie younger Paige?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

It proves how weird some of her marks can be when I get personal attacks thrown my way and psychoanalyzed just for implying that her MSG debut was lame. 

It's not the end of the world and she'll wrestle there someday, but it's fucking lame for a highly touted wrestler to debut as a referee at the most historic WWE venue. :fact It's okay to admit that. 

Sasha Banks and Charlotte had much better MSG debuts and they aren't even on the main roster yet. 

I like how you guys think everything always revolves around her though. "She was the focal point of the match!". :heston Sure. 

Refereeing a divas match at a house show isn't something special they cooked up just for her. They had Aksana doing that crap earlier this year because they didn't have any plans for her and that's the best they could come up with for house shows. 

Paige attacking Nikki Bella at a house show doesn't mean jack shit, so the marks need to sit down and cool it with this 'Nikki/Paige Wrestlemania' talk. It's embarrasing. 



tommo010 said:


> That's because you don't understand the gimmick people always assume she's doing out of character photo shoots or her being on Total Diva's she can't be an Anti Diva but the gimmick stems from her not being the typical "Diva mold" the blonde hair, fake tan, colorful oufits etc
> 
> As long the shoots fit her look and the Anti Diva gimmick crosses over to TD there would be no issue, actually having an "Anti Diva" type character could make for some interesting conflict and TV :draper2


I don't understand the gimmick? I guess nobody does because you're the only one still trying to sell the 'anti-diva' and nobody is buying it. It's fine if she wants to be on the show, but the gimmick doesn't work with it and it's pretty much dead at this point anyway. 

A few of her quotes as the anti-diva: "I'm not here to be another pretty face, I'm here to be a fighter." "I'm not here to be a cover girl, I'm here to cover girls" "I'm going to make history as a 'wrestler'." "I'm not a 'diva', I'm a 'wrestler'." 

We know what that implies so I don't think it has to be spelled out for you. You're just making excuses because you're still clinging to this gimmick when I bet you would have laughed at the 'anti-diva on Total Divas' concept a year ago. And that 'typical diva mold' is archaic these days, Total Divas is the 'mold' now. 

Besides that there's nothing really 'anti-diva' about her anymore. What makes her unlike the typical diva now? Her little leather jacket? :ti The way she overly flaunts her sexuality (especially her ass)and acts like a slut during her matches? That's some real subversiveness there. It must be that pin she does that makes her look more like a 'wrestler' than a 'typical diva'...








Right, she stole that from Maryse who is as 'diva' as it gets.

She's not even a 'no-nonsense' fighter anymore since she's been playing games all year. And I never thought I'd see the 'anti-diva' from NXT subjecting herself to this: 

















^ Yeah, dance for our amusement and make us laugh clown. :vince5

She wasn't some chickenshit running from fights either but she's done plenty of that this year. Not to mention her being scared of the Bellas at Tribute to the Troops and looking like their bitch. #PaleBella 



tommo010 said:


> As long the shoots fit her look












^Such a badass 'anti-diva look' right there. 



tommo010 said:


> As long the shoots fit her look and the Anti Diva gimmick crosses over to TD there would be no issue, actually having an "Anti Diva" type character could make for some interesting conflict and TV


If the gimmick was only about her look then why would that make for some interesting conflict? Just because she's pale, doesn't tan, isn't blonde...that's going to create some interesting conflict for TV? Half of the women have dark hair so I guess all she has left to make her unique is her skin. Is 'the look' really all that makes her 'anti-diva'? I always thought it was just part of it. That gimmick is actually shittier than I thought. 









^Look at all that glossy Total Divas makeup. She looks just like the rest of them. "I'm not here to be another pretty face, I'm here to be a fighter" :bryanlol

I guess they'll accommodate and crossover her 'anti-diva' gimmick when she forms that team with Rosa Mendes and Alicia Fox (aka jobbers for the Bellas). I guess they'll be the new 'anti-divas' faction. :Jordan

She'll just party, get drunk, and act like a fool just like the rest of them. The show will proceed as usual. 

TD before:







TD now:









Some of you marks have these unrealistic expectations as if she has the power to change anything, when in reality she doesn't. Just like that time she was champ and the divas division was just as shitty as it ever was. 



FearlessNikki said:


> On a related topic Bellas got a bigger pop than Paige in MSG
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL3wtipk--M


:banderas

Good. Maybe this will shut up the overzealous marks that make threads with ridiculous titles like "Paige has grabbed the brass ring".

I don't know why they are so obsessed with her popularity or why they think she has to be more popular than the Bellas after 8 months on the main roster. 

The Bellas are more famous and popular than Paige. :fact

They are the stars of a reality tv show, they get storylines that are treated like a big deal on RAW, they sell more merch, and they've been around a lot longer than Paige. :fact

Deal with it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

FearlessNikki said:


> On a related topic Bellas got a bigger pop than Paige in MSG
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL3wtipk--M


The neckbeard yelling "That's Bullshit" about Paige refing. :ti

btw Santino is back? :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Oh shit Paige going #briemode . What clip is this from? Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

5 star thread


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Brie Bella said:


> Oh shit Paige going #briemode . What clip is this from? Haven't seen it yet.







This leaked but without audio. I don't think it's been officially released yet.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> This leaked but without audio. I don't think it's been officially released yet.


:banderas

Can't wait for it get released with Audio. It's becoming more and more apparent that Paige being added to Total Divas was a great decision. Her in that clip, the one where she drugged Natty, etc > anything she's done on outside of Total Divas.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> This leaked but without audio. I don't think it's been officially released yet.


holy shit. Paige in a bathroom robe, and kissing a lady.


I'm in heaven. That trailer was obviously intended to have no sound. Just witness Paige lick another lady.

If Paige can sleep with the right suits, then she'll easily be the next Trish.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Pure audio cock teasing.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

It's very difficult at this point not to like Paige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

jtbest said:


> It's very difficult at this point not to like Paige


Or LOVE!!!!!!...


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

I do love Paige, a lot. But it cracks me up how most fans will alternate between saying she breaks all the rules and is not some piece of ass... until she crawls on top of someone for a pin. Then they get all excited.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

*Her sexy crawl is the only thing I see in wwe today that gives me a little of that attitude era. It's like when Lita use to show her thong all the time. 

Anything that gives me a little of that attitude era.l*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

That pop after Paige kicked Nikki in the face and walked out in Hershey. twitter.com/wwe. Nikki vs Paige feud is happening so deal with it pessimistic Paige marks.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

a Paige/Nikki feud might be good if WWE books it right.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> a Paige/Nikki feud might be good if WWE books it right.


Should be given decent time since it will be the only divas storyline going this time, unlike the previous time where we had Nikki Brie and Steph and Paige and AJ. Also Paige and Nikki get along well together so they should have more chemistry and be more willing to make each other look good than AJ and Nikki.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

no nikki will go crying to cena to tell him to tell vince for her to go over. The golden boy and girl needs to go.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> no nikki will go crying to cena to tell him to tell vince for her to go over. The golden boy and girl needs to go.


Nikki will go over. Brie will help cost Paige the match and the next night AJ will return just for mania and we will finally get the Paige/AJ vs Bellas storyline Paige hinted at in November. This has been the plan all along imho and by mania we will see it happen. It gets all the top girls on the card while giving something each fanbase can be invested in. Save this comment.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Nikki will go over. Brie will help cost Paige the match and the next night AJ will return just for mania and we will finally get the Paige/AJ vs Bellas storyline Paige hinted at in November. This has been the plan all along imho and by mania we will see it happen. It gets all the top girls on the card while giving something each fanbase can be invested in. Save this comment.


i hope


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> That pop after Paige kicked Nikki in the face and walked out in Hershey. twitter.com/wwe. Nikki vs Paige feud is happening so deal with it pessimistic Paige marks.



Just like WWE was teasing Brie turning on her sister, Nikki at house shows a month or so ago and we saw what happened there. 


Absolutely nothing. 


So, I would wait until they actually have them interact or do something on Raw/Smackdown before bragging about it happening.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^Oh theres plenty o time.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

gl83 said:


> Just like WWE was teasing Brie turning on her sister, Nikki at house shows a month or so ago and we saw what happened there.
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> ...


Your gimmick is getting old. unk2

Paige is the GOAT diva and the most over wrestler on the entire roster. She'll soon become the most popular diva of all time once Total Divas returns. They obviously have big plans for her since she 'grabbed the brass ring' after all. They don't even want her to wrestle at house shows to avoid th risk of injury heading into Wrestlemania season.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Leo is playing the mocking bird routine.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Your gimmick is getting old. unk2
> 
> Paige is the GOAT diva and the most over wrestler on the entire roster. She'll soon become the most popular diva of all time once Total Divas returns. They obviously have big plans for her since she 'grabbed the brass ring' after all. They don't even want her to wrestle at house shows to avoid th risk of injury heading into Wrestlemania season.


"Santino Marella comes out to guest announce the Santa's Little Helpers match. The Bella Twins defeated Emma and Alicia Fox. *Nikki cut a promo about holding the Divas Title for all of 2015. Paige appeared and laid her out to a big pop*." -wrestlinginc marc middleton
I thought you of all people would understand why I even bring up the pops anymore.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Whether AJ is resting up due to injuries, or not coming back. WWE may be forced to give someone new, the "ball". Testing Paige out, especially while she's still very young, isn't bad. They may let her run with it, this time, and see how far she can carry it. You have to believe thou that AJ was lucky with her big push being early, because it happened before TD, and Nikki and Brie getting with Cena and DB, I don't see that push being as successful as it was. 

Paige has a wall to climb now, but I think WWE will do what's "BEST FOR BUSINESS".


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^2 reasonable/awesome posts u guys.
Watch mr spanky come in a shit on our happy meals.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, the other front runners for the Divas title, Natalya and Naomi, are going to be busy working the other houseshow and won't be able to make it to Raw, so they might not have any choice but to use Paige since the roster will be depleted.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige and natalya are the only front runners as of now.
Naomi had her shot on smackdown and lost. So that singles her out.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Whether AJ is resting up due to injuries, or not coming back. WWE may be forced to give someone new, the "ball". Testing Paige out, especially while she's still very young, isn't bad. They may let her run with it, this time, and see how far she can carry it. You have to believe thou that AJ was lucky with her big push being early, because it happened before TD, and Nikki and Brie getting with Cena and DB, I don't see that push being as successful as it was.
> 
> Paige has a wall to climb now, but I think WWE will do what's "BEST FOR BUSINESS".


Sounds familiar...Oh yeah, they already tried that earlier this year and Paige flopped. 

I'm sure she'll run with the ball one day, but they're really going to try this again less than a year later? :draper2



gl83 said:


> Well, the other front runners for the Divas title, Natalya and Naomi, are going to be busy working the other houseshow and won't be able to make it to Raw, so they might not have any choice but to use Paige since the roster will be depleted.


I can see them doing Nikki vs. Paige tomorrow to make Nikki look strong. Especially since Nikki really needs it after looking so weak during her reign so far.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> *Sounds familiar...Oh yeah, they already tried that earlier this year and Paige flopped.
> 
> I'm sure she'll run with the ball one day, but they're really going to try this again less than a year later? :draper2*
> 
> ...


Make up your mind one day you are complaining that shes off tv and buried and the next you don't want her on tv because "Shes not ready." And you know Niiki vs Paige throw away isn't happening, seriously just stop now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Sounds familiar...Oh yeah, they already tried that earlier this year and Paige flopped.
> 
> I'm sure she'll run with the ball one day, but they're really going to try this again less than a year later? :draper2.


It may be too soon, yeah. But they can just keep testing her, I guess, until WWE sees what we don't.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

*Hey everyone,

I am working on a mega project for Paige to send to her. 

- working on a mix CD for her
- a scrapbook w/ fan letters and more etc. 
- a best of paige dvd. stuff from her indy days, shimmer, fcw, nxt, wwe. this will take me the longest, want it to look very professionally done. *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> *Hey everyone,
> 
> I am working on a mega project for Paige to send to her.
> 
> ...


Dude, do you go to shows? Or signings/fan meet and greets or whatever? Have you bought her "think again" shirt?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> *Hey everyone,
> 
> I am working on a mega project for Paige to send to her.
> 
> ...


You people scare me


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dude, do you go to shows? Or signings/fan meet and greets or whatever? Have you bought her "think again" shirt?


i've been to a few; met paige, summer, emma, ambrose & my boy Punk. i own both her shirts and hoodie.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

the wwe is protecting paige. she may have been in these tag matches last few times but she hasn't taken the pin. She has been the star of the matches and getting the best reaction. I think they may be going back to the Anti-Diva for her, can't be a coincidence that JBL and Cole mentioned the anti diva on RAW. I bet Vince overheard HHH talking bout paige being the anti-diva n he thought it sounded cool.

here how I would book Paige in 2015. 

- Have Paige be a tweener, completely dominant everyone in 2015. Have her go undefeated. 
- First have her feud with Brie Bella and get under Nikki's skin a little.
- Showcase Paige at wrestlemania against Nikki. Paige is about to win until Brie interferes and helps her sister but paige overcomes the odds and takes them both out and wins the title. Paige then goes on to have a dominate reign as champion until Wrestlemania 32. she feuds with emma from nattie at extreme rules, Emma from payback to summerslam. A feud kicks off again between the bellas and paige from NOC and to Survivor Series.
- Sasha Banks debuts at survivor series and wins a #1 contender match for mania32. After Sasha wins, Paige comes down to the ring and confront her, it may seem like respect she is showing than the last minute Paige attacks her from behind. Sasha is built on wwe as underdog and paige as a dominate heel. Paige vs Sasha Banks at Mania32 where paige puts Sasha over.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> the wwe is protecting paige. she may have been in these tag matches last few times but she hasn't taken the pin. She has been the star of the matches and getting the best reaction. I think they may be going back to the Anti-Diva for her, can't be a coincidence that JBL and Cole mentioned the anti diva on RAW. I bet Vince overheard HHH talking bout paige being the anti-diva n he thought it sounded cool.
> 
> here how I would book Paige in 2015.
> 
> ...


People would get sick of Paige winning this often, like they did when she had her run this year, and like many did when AJ was christened "super AJ"....it wouldn't work


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

F1MAN8 said:


> People would get sick of Paige winning this often, like they did when she had her run this year, and like many did when AJ was christened "super AJ"....it wouldn't work


but its okay for John Cena to win all the time.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> but its okay for John Cena to win all the time.


Did I say it is? People who are old enough to make a choice for themself are mostly sick of Cena! 

And the people who gave the divas the popularity they deserved were the older people, during the previous eras. Lita, Trish etc didn't have winning streaks for a year. It'll get stale.

It's funny how all the people in this thread defending her have Paige sigs, and avatars etc. such Bias, it's obvious she hasn't hit the heights expected, she's been an anticlimax, and sure it's not fully her fault, but she's not as good as the majority expected. Mediocre promos to clunky matches. It's like some of you think you've a chance with her


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> i've been to a few; met paige, summer, emma, ambrose & my boy Punk. i own both her shirts and hoodie.


well, save it for when you meet her again. lol

But try not to have a meltdown on here. :lel


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life u make me laugh!!!!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


>


And how u have all these gifs at the ready backs up my point


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

F1MAN8 said:


> And how u have all these gifs at the ready backs up my point


Don't mind him, he's just one of the idiotic obsessive ones.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Don't mind him, he's just one of the idiotic obsessive ones.


Cheers, by all means support Paige I'm a fan, she's probably my favorite in the division, but some people are just so obsessed its worrying!


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> It proves how weird some of her marks can be when I get personal attacks thrown my way and psychoanalyzed just for implying that her MSG debut was lame.
> 
> It's not the end of the world and she'll wrestle there someday, but it's fucking lame for a highly touted wrestler to debut as a referee at the most historic WWE venue. :fact It's okay to admit that.
> 
> ...



Normally i would not comment on your stuff because i have noticed that you have really become such a cynical prick, and i do not believe in quoting cynical pricks. I think that it will avoid messy conflict, and unneeded headaches. I think that the smartest thing to do is just like, rep, and quote posts that you agree with, and disregard the others that you do not agree with. But the this post that you made has forced me to do a slight, and hope temporary gimmick change, and comment on one that i *COMPLETELY DISAGREE WITH BUT HAS A STATEMENT THAT I AGREE WITH.* 

I highlighted a portion of what you said to make my argument. Reason is because *THE HIGHLIGHTED POSTS COMPLETELY DISQUALIFIES EVERY SINGLE THING THAT YOU STATED IN THE RESTS OF YOUR POST!*

If you truly believe that she does not have any say in what she does, then why in the world did you go on such a ridiculous and unneeded tirade on what you are seeing from her? Was it to shut up her "Marks?" Was it because you are trying to paint a picture of her as this fool that is not capable of being the number one Diva in wrestling? 

Hell, i am not going to use the term Diva because that is degrading to the talent on The WWE Roster, and all female rosters regardless of company they work for. 

You want to go around, and say that when she was the champion, the division was shitty? Please, i think that we all were in agreement that the division was shitty long before she became champion. I do think that she being champion actually put a new spotlight on it, but it is still the same to a degree. 

Like is said in a post on AJ getting heat from backstage, the quality of women's wrestling in WWE is extremely different from women's wrestling in other companies. You know other companies actually invest their time in the *WRESTLING ASPECT OF THEIR DIVISION FIRST, THEN EVERYTHING IS WORKED ON AFTERWARDS.* This is not Shimmer, WSU, Ice Ribbon, or any of those companies. WWE does not function like those when it comes to the women and that is extremely unfortunate. I think that if WWE did invest more in the wrestling, then everything would be better. You might see talents like: 

1. MsChif

2. Cheerleader Melissa

3. Jessicka Havok

4. Alpha Female

And others like them in WWE. WWE with their money, exposure, and resources should have the best female roster on the planet. But they don't because they care about other things that is not even pertaining to *THE WRESTLING BUSINESS!* They care more about their stars, *both male and female*, being able to "crossover" into other things. Like doing movies, commercials, documentaries, etc.. That is cool and all, but this is wrestling. Care about that first and foremost. *That is the name on the marquee as the late, great Gordon Solie always said.*

People, even to this day, still want to shit on her mic skills, but i would have to counter that there have been loads of other talents in the past that never had the greatest mic skills that have went on to become some of the greatest legends, icons, hall of famers, and wrestlers that there has ever been. Wrestlers like:

1. The Road Warriors

2. Stan "The Lariat" Hansen 

3. Demolition

4. Ole Anderson

5. The Texas Hangmen From AWA and Puerto Rico

6. Bruiser Brody

7. Ivan Koloff

8. Kevin Sullivan

9. Blackjack Mulligan

10. Fritz Von Erich

And others like them. To me she is cut from the same mold as them, but for the females. She does not need to be Ric Flair like in order for her to get her point across. She is a roughhouse brawler with old school rugged submission ability. 

As far as how she has been presented is concerned, you are correct. She has no power in how she is presented on the main roster. She is at the mercy of Vince McMahon and Kevin Dunn. Whatever they say goes. The biggest problem is that tone ones that have power in the company, (HHH and Stephanie), really do not have the type of power or control yet to really do the much needed changes to make the division credible and relevant to *THE WRESTLING FAN!* That is think the the main reason why The Total Divas stuff is unfortunately put higher on priority lists than the actual wrestling aspect of the game for the women. 

I think that you know how i myself would love for her to be booked. I have always believed that more of a 1980s style of booking would be better for her. If you have forgotten my take on how she should be booked click on my name, and go through my past posts. *You will find it!*

I totally believe that she at heart is still Anti Diva. I believe that she would much rather be viewed on wrestling skill, and presence in an wrestling ring. I do think that in the end we will get that person, but certain things need to be put into place for it to happen: 

1. More focus on serious storylines for all women.

2. More focus on *THE WRESTLING ASPECT* of the game.

3. Different running of WWE. 

Those things MUST be established in order to make it work.

Also, like i said, i do believe that while she wants to be more known as The Anti Diva that is more famous for her wrestling and fighting first mentality. I also think that she is smart enough that at this stage of her Main Roster career, that she must do what the front office wants her to do. She knows that it could be career suicide for her to go against the machine at this stage of her career. When she has built up enough cache' with with the front office, and women's wrestling ideology has changed to be more serious like it was back in the 80s hopefully, i think The Paige that we all want to see will be allowed to emerge in all its splendor. The Anti Diva will be pushed in full force ready to dominate and take control of the division. It may not happen this year, next year, or event he year after that. but it will happen.

I know exactly how i would love for her to be booked and pushed. Like i said, go back into my archives, and read my posts on how i would like to see her be. I believe that i will see it happen. *I WILL AND MUST REMAIN PATIENT.* The time will come, but patience is the key. *Great things happen to those that wait. * So be patient, and your prayers will be answered. 

So take this from a 33 year old wrestling fan, what i highlighted from your post makes the rest of it.....................................


*NULL AND VOID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Have a nice day


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

^ Jesus Christ woman calm down.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

F1MAN8 said:


> Cheers, by all means support Paige I'm a fan, she's probably my favorite in the division, but some people are just so obsessed its worrying!


Same, hell she's one of the main reasons I came back to watch WWE at all after a near four year absence, but these more obsessive and stalkerish posters within Paige's fanbase are just.. ugh, they drive me crazy, I mean I get that they like the girl as a wrestler or think she's pretty (I do too); but some of the posts I read here from certain Paige fans honestly make me embarrassed to be a fan of the girl at times.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The way some people argue about Divas :lol


There's nothing really to argue about. Paige is doing good. And she's actually having fun, which is important to see in a performer. That was something that made some of the greats so watchable, you could see how much fun they were having.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Same, hell she's one of the main reasons I came back to watch WWE at all after a near four year absence, but these more obsessive and stalkerish posters within Paige's fanbase are just.. ugh, they drive me crazy, I mean I get that they like the girl as a wrestler or think she's pretty (I do too); but some of the posts I read here from certain Paige fans honestly make me embarrassed to be a fan of the girl at times.


I agree. some people need to keep discussions on her wrestling based.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Dark Warlords said:


> I agree. some people need to keep discussions on her wrestling based.


Yep, the sexual or other non wrestling based discussions on her (or anyone else for that matter) belong in the WoW forum and the WoW forum only, but even then those can get way out of hand too.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Yep, the sexual or other non wrestling based discussions on her (or anyone else for that matter) belong in the WoW forum and the WoW forum only, but even then those can get way out of hand too.


Agreed, i actually try to keep it wrestling based when i discuss things about her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

And they call me obsessive. Im sure people here can tell that ive cut down greatly on the paige stuff. Sure ill post here and there in threads others have started.

But its been quite sometime since ive started a paige thread of-my-own.
And things like that. This guys just didnt take he cake..He took the entire fucking bakery.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

i think paige and i belong together. We have the same taste in music, we love our beanie hats etc. probably the reason why me and my many g/fs didn't work out is because its a sign, Paige is the one for me. 

but anyways...

I started working on the *Best of Paige dvd* that I am going to send her. I am using the template to the attitude era dvd, put together a great menu and intro to the dvd, i am very good with editing and photoshop. Have a DVD cover completed for the boxart and dvd disc art. I really think she is going to appreciate it, note there will beonly one copy and its for her. maybe if the wwe in 5 or 10 years, we will get an official paige documentary but this is just the best of paige so far in her young career.

Also working on a scrapbook for her so if anyone wants to send fan letters so i can put it in, send them to me.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> i think paige and i belong together. We have the same taste in music, we love our beanie hats etc. probably the reason why me and my many g/fs didn't work out is because its a sign, Paige is the one for me.
> 
> but anyways...
> 
> ...


OK:skip:will2:|?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Seriously though, what fucking brass ring?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> i think paige and i belong together. We have the same taste in music, we love our beanie hats etc. probably the reason why me and my many g/fs didn't work out is because its a sign, Paige is the one for me.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Another troll bites the dust :cheer


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

So hes the sick fuck posting that shit on her intagram.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

FearlessNikki said:


> Another troll bites the dust :cheer


For once you and me agree on something. (8*D)



The Regent Alien. said:


> So hes the sick fuck posting that shit on her intagram.


He's not the only one.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

FearlessNikki said:


> Another troll bites the dust :cheer



What happened? I was at work?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Dark Warlords said:


> What happened? I was at work?


Freniemies in two separate posts wished actual real life death upon both Bella Twins (one post in a car accident, the other wishing someone would push them off a mountain), so he got humbled for it I presume.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Freniemies in two separate posts wished actual real life death upon both Bella Twins (one post in a car accident, the other wishing someone would push them off a mountain), so he got humbled for it I presume.


Damn! you get what you deserve.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige gets pop of the night in LA!! I need vids


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Divas Tag Team match: Emma and Alicia Fox vs The Bella Twins (c)

Winner: The Bellas. Nikki cut a promo afterwards, calling herself the only Diva’s Champion in 2015. Paige came out to attack Nikki.










this makes me wonder if they are testing the water for a paige and nikkie feud soon.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wow.

Anyways, hopefully this feud isn't now. Would rather see Paige on the MANIA card.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> wow.
> 
> Anyways, hopefully this feud isn't now. Would rather see Paige on the MANIA card.


it probably will be nikki vs nataylia at the royal rumble than Paige and Nikki at mania. From what I read from people who attended the house shows recently, the paige/nikki stuff been getting great reactions. Though I don't want Paige to go over at 31, want it to end in a screwy manner by the bellas, a slow build for Paige to her third reign would be nice. She is only 22 years old as well. Slow build for both Paige and Ziggler will be great for the payoff.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Paige attacking Nikki after house show matches might lead to something, it might not. If it's being well received by the crowd then it's possible, otherwise I can't think of why they would do it. Paige is a heel after all, and isn't on TV therefore doesn't even need to be featured on House Shows if they didn't want her to be. It's possible the waters are being tested before bringing Paige back to a more regular role. But the booking is so up and down, it could mean a variety of things.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos_h264...p4?versionId=ILgELMHo1FT2b.CnHbJmhNN3xmSChTGt


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

unless the brass ring is on superstars and main event


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos_h264...p4?versionId=ILgELMHo1FT2b.CnHbJmhNN3xmSChTGt


Right now i would say its the most ideal time to be a paige fan.
And the part of that^^ video where paige attacks both bellas is on this vid.
Its at the end-of-it.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

my opinion, they are planning a Nikki & Paige feud after Nataylia.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If you can call it a feud between her and Nataylia, atm it just seems like a possessive girlfriend going nuts.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> If you can call it a feud between her and Nataylia, atm it just seems like a possessive girlfriend going nuts.


Wife, but point taken regarding the Natalya/Nikki program.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ZigZagging said:


> my opinion, they are planning a Nikki & Paige feud after Nataylia.


What like the feud with Naomi was gonna be rumble? Nattie got beat rather easily on Raw I'm fairly certain this feud is done too just like Naomi's was.

Nikki's booking so far has resembled Paige's first run so much I'm starting to think they are just waiting on AJ returning and we're gonna get Diva of fortnight matches for Nikki until then. :draper2



ZigZagging said:


> this makes me wonder if they are testing the water for a paige and nikkie feud soon.


This is probably true, Paige feud will most likely be the back up plan if AJ still isn't fit and they are testing the reactions on House Shows to see how Paige will be received going against Nikki. So far it looks promising but I really want Paige to stay a heel for now or at least not the staple happy smiley face if the turn is needed for the feud.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paige staying a heel is best for business in my view, but if they have to turn her face please for the love of god let her be a badass face; a happy smiley stereotypical babyface is just not her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> What like the feud with Naomi was gonna be rumble? Nattie got beat rather easily on Raw I'm fairly certain this feud is done too just like Naomi's was.
> 
> Nikki's booking so far has resembled Paige's first run so much I'm starting to think they are just waiting on AJ returning and we're gonna get Diva of fortnight matches for Nikki until then. :draper2
> 
> ...


Weve had enough aj. Dont get me wrong i like her a lot. And paige does not need to be all happy face like to be a face. Maybe slightly model her after her hero stone cold steve austin.

She can still be face and retain her edge.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Weve had enough aj. Dont get me wrong i like her a lot. And paige does not need to be all happy face like to be a face. Maybe slightly model her after her hero stone cold steve austin.
> 
> She can still be face and retain her edge.


People may have had enough of AJ but since she's not or will ever be on Total Diva's the only way to keep her relevant is in championship matches because as we know WWE seem to find it hard to run multiple Diva story lines


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im an aj fan. But the idea of seeing her yet again with the divas title
frustrates me to no end. And r correct about the multiple divas story lines.

We had the bellas feud and the paige/aj feud.
And wwes hair brained idea of crossing the story lines and merging them
was a disaster. And all four girls suffered for a while due 2 it.

Its only the last month or so that the clean-up process from it
has been happening. Lots of damage control.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

according to sources, paige will soon be working with the rehired great khali according to recent live show where the the indian muscle man interrupted paiges match by emerging through the ring


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im an aj fan. But the idea of seeing her yet again with the divas title
> frustrates me to no end. And r correct about the multiple divas story lines.
> 
> We had the bellas feud and the paige/aj feud.
> ...


Merging the Bellas with AJ/Paige just ruined the second even more. Bellas would have been ruined regardless but when the feud over championship is second to some 6th grade drama...

And they continue to kill the division - back when AJ was champ there was at least the possibility of two Divas matches but now it seems that there is just one after they practically merged the belt with Total Divas.

Anyway, a feud between Paige and Natalya sounds the best for me in-ring wise but they are gonna insert Tyson (bless him, I love him but) in some form of love triangle thing so better not happen now. Would prefer if they start building towards something with Emma. Or have Summer Rae become her NXT self and have them feud. Or actually make a decent feud with Foxy because they have in-ring chemistry. Sad that now all of Paige's feuds will be concerned around TD drama IMO. I mean I'm not fan of Paige but her kicking Nikki does bring some joy to me...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I think a paige/nikki feud would be a really aggressive one.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> it probably will be nikki vs nataylia at the royal rumble than Paige and Nikki at mania. From what I read from people who attended the house shows recently, the paige/nikki stuff been getting great reactions. Though I don't want Paige to go over at 31, want it to end in a screwy manner by the bellas, a slow build for Paige to her third reign would be nice. She is only 22 years old as well. Slow build for both Paige and Ziggler will be great for the payoff.


I'll open a thread on this later. The problem with Paige vs Nikki is the crowd is not reacting well to Paige attacking Nikki. She was at MSG and received boos but she was playing the screwy ref, she was in Nasauu and received negative reactions and again screwy ref, no kick at this event. They continued it in Hershey, she was booed, Los Angeles where the Bellas were extremely just as over as they were in Madison Square Garden, Nikki gets the pop for rack attack on Emma, does a mic promo, crowd pops and 1/4 of them boo remembering she's heel. Paige's music hits, no real pop, she gets confronted, ducks Nikki, savate kicks her, half the place is booing her. 

IDK why they'd throw out there when Nikki is getting pops, attack her and then think this is going to get her over.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

From the videos I have seen, Paige's reactions at the house shows have been pretty good.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> I'll open a thread on this later. The problem with Paige vs Nikki is the crowd is not reacting well to Paige attacking Nikki. She was at MSG and received boos but she was playing the screwy ref, she was in Nasauu and received negative reactions and again screwy ref, no kick at this event. They continued it in Hershey, she was booed, Los Angeles where the Bellas were extremely just as over as they were in Madison Square Garden, Nikki gets the pop for rack attack on Emma, does a mic promo, crowd pops and 1/4 of them boo remembering she's heel. Paige's music hits, no real pop, she gets confronted, ducks Nikki, savate kicks her, half the place is booing her.
> 
> IDK why they'd throw out there when Nikki is getting pops, attack her and then think this is going to get her over.


You are so full of it; every report said Paiges pops were great especiall after she kicked Nikki. Stop trying lying because you know that this feud would be great for Paige and would put her over the top. Paiges reaction in LA was the biggest pop of the night according to all those in attendance. Don't take my word for it type it in on twitter. As for Hershey all the dirtsheets said her pop after kicking Nikki was huge. Seriously what are you watching just stop


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> From the videos I have seen, Paige's reactions at the house shows have been pretty good.


As have been every report, just ignore him at this point.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

"Santino Marella comes out to guest announce the Santa's Little Helpers match. The Bella Twins defeated Emma and Alicia Fox. Nikki cut a promo about holding the Divas Title for all of 2015. Paige appeared and laid her out to a big pop."- wrestlinginc.com after she kicked her she told her shes coming for the title.
WWE LA everyone at the event on twitter said Paige got a huge pop that it gave some people goosebumps. Especially after she kicked Nikki. I will take the word of those in attendance over anyone here. Nobody is denying that Nikki is popular too, which makes this feud potentially great. Fans on both sides will be invested. The last time fans were that invested for a divas feud was AJ vs Paige, and it failed because of poor booking. Hopefully now the wwe gets it right.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

La has been very very good to paige. First summer slam and that house show.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> From the videos I have seen, Paige's reactions at the house shows have been pretty good.


really you didn't hear the boos?

http://instagram.com/p/xRFCOiTcd3/


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> As have been every report, just ignore him at this point.


http://instagram.com/p/xRFCOiTcd3/

what do you hear?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xRFCOiTcd3/
> 
> what do you hear?


Time for me to post videos of the other sections since one person booing means Paige got a bad reaction...... But I guess everybody in LA on twitter was lying when they said Paige got an amazing pop. aige


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Time for me to post videos of the other sections since one person booing means Paige got a bad reaction...... But I guess everybody in LA on twitter was lying when they said Paige got an amazing pop. aige


Her entrance gets an initial pop, her actions gets a boo. Do we ignore that? aige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Her entrance gets an initial pop, her actions gets a boo. Do we ignore that? aige


I have seen a video from guyingreen on twitter where her actions almost blew the roof off the building in his section. The place erupted. He deleted the video I think but if I cam find another one ill post.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Theres always going to be a mix of cheers and boos with anything in wrestling.
Nobody gets 100% of either. Its always a mix.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Her entrance gets an initial pop, her actions gets a boo. Do we ignore that? aige


Sounds more like to me a few scattered boos and heckles while the majority are popping loudly for Paige's actions.

And even if they were booing her, that'd technically be a good thing anyway since she is a heel after all.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I have seen a video from guyingreen on twitter where her actions almost blew the roof off the building in his section. The place erupted. He deleted the video I think but if I cam find another one ill post.


Isles the video I just showed you was a voicesterous lower bowl, it was noticeable. This is something they are testing and finding more than negative reaction to it. I don't want Paige being booked in that role. Especially knowing Charlotte is on the way.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Charlotte will most likely be in nxt for another 6 months or so.
And maybe debut in mid-summer.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

clips from all three places. Crowd reacting very well to Paige, unlike the silence of the actual match before she came out. Every site and person at the events have said Paige got a great reactions. To deny what everyone is saying just shows an agenda to me, and not someone "who is looking out for Paige." This has been the most fans have been invested in a feud since Aj vs Paige on her debut. Bella fans are into it and Paige fans are into it. And yes it can be heel vs heel. We don't need the everyday face vs heel.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Isles I have no agenda, these are not great reactions bro. WWE even stopped doing it when they hit Long Island because it wasn't received well. Otherwise they would have kept doing it town to town. :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Isles I have no agenda, these are not great reactions bro. WWE even stopped doing it when they hit Long Island because it wasn't received well. Otherwise they would have kept doing it town to town. :lol


So the fans cheering loudly is not a great reaction? :aj3


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> So the fans cheering loudly is not a great reaction? :aj3


Nah, crickets or no buys.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Boos do not bother me. If she came out to dead silence.
Then we/i should be seriously worried.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Isles I have no agenda, these are not great reactions bro. WWE even stopped doing it when they hit Long Island because it wasn't received well. Otherwise they would have kept doing it town to town. :lol


Da fuq you talking about? :Lmao La and Hershey were after LI and if you know anything about LI you would know majority of us go to the garden and Nassau coliseum. To do the same exact segment two days in a row would be stupid. Hence why they went back to it in Hershey a day later. Wasn't received well? :lmao the noise doesn't lie, please tell me anytime in this past few months when the fans reacted like they did for this segment. Nattie and Nikki? Nikki and Naomi lol? Just stop. The agenda is easily seen. When everyone who attends an event says that Paige got an amazing reaction and one guy sitting at home says she didn't who do we believe?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> Nah, crickets or no buys.


If that was the case then that must mean Adam Rose is the most over person on the roster. :lmao



The Regent Alien. said:


> Boos do not bother me. If she came out to dead silence.
> Then we/i should be seriously worried.


As the mantra says, as long as you get a reaction it doesn't matter what you do; dead silence is the true death of any superstar or diva.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> So the fans cheering loudly is not a great reaction? :aj3





Nicole Queen said:


> Nah, crickets or no buys.


Its honestly funny hes legit the only one saying the crowd didn't react well to it. Everyone and their mother at the live event said it was an awesome segment and Paiges reactions gave them goosebumps. How he turns that into a negative because one female is booing is beyond me.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Its honestly funny hes legit the only one saying the crowd didn't react well to it. Everyone and their mother at the live event said it was an awesome segment and Paiges reactions gave them goosebumps. How he turns that into a negative because one female is booing is beyond me.


He seems to either be hearing impaired or he just doesn't want to hear it. :aj3


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> If that was the case then that must mean Adam Rose is the most over person on the roster. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> As the mantra says, as long as you get a reaction it doesn't matter what you do; dead silence is the true death of any superstar or diva.


As long we're acknowledging it happened I have no problem. This is my opinion, I don't see it working, she will be over just not now and that reaction is not great. If you want undefined heel vs undefined heel, well we're just going to have the same atmosphere, I'm getting shit here because I point that out?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> He seems to either be hearing impaired or he just doesn't want to hear it. :aj3


maybe he's hearing that bowl and wondering why are they booing and how does that not spread if that's the reaction?

then he's wondering why did WWE just stop it the next town?


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Its honestly funny hes legit the only one saying the crowd didn't react well to it. Everyone and their mother at the live event said it was an awesome segment and Paiges reactions gave them goosebumps. How he turns that into a negative because one female is booing is beyond me.


I'm not a fan of Paige as some might know  but I watched the video and her actions were clearly over. It's one to discreet someone's abilities but reactions when there's unedited video proof? fpalm Hell, Paige kicking Nikki is probably the only time I will cheer her  (unless she Rampaiges/PTOs Eva Marie )


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> maybe he's hearing that bowl and wondering why are they booing and how does that not spread if that's the reaction?
> 
> *then he's wondering why did WWE just stop it the next town*?


LOL if this were true......


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> I'm not a fan of Paige as some might know  but I watched the video and her actions were clearly over. It's one to discreet someone's abilities but reactions when there's unedited video proof? fpalm Hell, Paige kicking Nikki is probably the only time I will cheer her  (unless she Rampaiges/PTOs Eva Marie )


You don't have to tell me I argued with you a few times this year. But the fact remains you are one of if not the most unbiased posters on this site.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> LOL if this were true......


but it was, they didn't continue this shit in Nasauu, they tried it in Hershey. Where did I lie?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> As long we're acknowledging it happened I have no problem. This is my opinion, I don't see it working, she will be over just not now and that reaction is not great. If you want undefined heel vs undefined heel, well we're just going to have the same atmosphere, I'm getting shit here because I point that out?


Dude she is already over :lmao, those live event crowds went crazy for her when she kicked Nikki, are you seriously that deaf? 

I think a Paige vs Nikki feud (even as a heel vs heel feud) would work great personally.



K4L318 said:


> maybe he's hearing that bowl and wondering why are they booing and how does that not spread if that's the reaction?
> 
> then he's wondering why did WWE just stop it the next town?


The majority of the crowd was cheering for her actions at the house shows, it was only a few scattered fans booing her; and even if she was being booed that would have been a good thing considering she is a heel after all. As I said before, a reactions a reaction after all.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> but it was, they didn't continue this shit in Nasauu, they tried it in Hershey. Where did I lie?


Nassau and NYC is predominantly the same audience. Doing the same exact segment two days in a row makes no sense. Hence why they did it again in Hershey and LA where the reactions were very good as stated by everyone in attendance.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Nassau and NYC is predominantly the same audience. Doing the same exact segment two days in a row makes no sense. Hence why they did it again in Hershey and LA where the reactions were very good as stated by everyone in attendance.


this is scripted show for town to town. When they pulled back on it, it's because how it's received.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

God i want to see this girl live so much it hurts!!!


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

i actually would like to see Paige in the Authority. Rebuild them, turn Ziggler heel, keep rollins as the leader. 

It would be an awesome shot of Rollins and Paige holding up the wwe title and divas title on both sides of Hunter and Steph.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> this is scripted show for town to town. When they pulled back on it, it's because how it's received.


And yet they did it again a day later fpalm. Just stop. You are legit the ONLY one who cant hear the reactions. If you rather see a cricket show involving Nattie or Naomi vs Nikki that's fine. Since you know Nikki is going over in those feuds and will be the most popular. Forgive me and everyone else for preferring to watch a divas match that people would actually be interested in.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> this is scripted show for town to town. When they pulled back on it, it's because how it's received.


Umm.... :lmao yeah... no.

Nassau and NYC are pretty much the same audience, so it would have made no sense to do it two days in a row in the same city; it had nothing to do with how the segment was received.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Dude she is already over :lmao, those live event crowds went crazy for her when she kicked Nikki, are you seriously that deaf?
> 
> I think a Paige vs Nikki feud (even as a heel vs heel feud) would work great personally.


She's not over. The crowd didn't go crazy. No I'm not deaf.

I think so too.



> The majority of the crowd was cheering for her actions at the house shows, it was only a few scattered fans booing her; and even if she was being booed that would have been a good thing considering she is a heel after all. As I said before, a reactions a reaction after all.


Now we're acknowledging the boos? and even if she was? so now we're not sure?

Why can't we just be honest. Paige is not going date anyone here. She's not over, she'll get there. She was clearly booed at MSG, they even booed her in LA.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> i actually would like to see Paige in the Authority. Rebuild them, turn Ziggler heel, keep rollins as the leader.
> 
> It would be an awesome shot of Rollins and Paige holding up the wwe title and divas title on both sides of Hunter and Steph.


No the fans don't want that they only want Nikki. NIKKI NIKKI NIKKI! AJ is stale, Paige gets boos (changed from crickets). The only one who can take the title next is Brie mode.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> She's not over. The crowd didn't go crazy. No I'm not deaf.
> 
> I think so too.
> 
> ...


Is this John Cena?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Boos and cheers both come with the territory.
Like i said..ITS A MIX!!!

Its better than crickets or total dead silence.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> And yet they did it again a day later fpalm. Just stop. You are legit the ONLY one who cant hear the reactions. If you rather see a cricket show involving Nattie or Naomi vs Nikki that's fine. Since you know Nikki is going over in those feuds and will be the most popular. Forgive me and everyone else for preferring to watch a divas match that people would actually be interested in.


when did I say that?






that's considered over now?

you want to hear over, here's over for a night but honestly not over.






they doing that shit for Brie.

She's not over.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> She's not over. The crowd didn't go crazy. No I'm not deaf.
> 
> I think so too.
> 
> ...


what? *i am going to take the words of people who WAS THERE and said Paige got a loud and great reaction than someone who wasn't there who only show one video of a girl chanting for Nikki.* All the dirtsheets said Paige got some great reactions at all the house shows recently. People who was in Los Angeles said Paige got the best pop at the night.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Boos and cheers both come with the territory.
> Like i said..ITS A MIX!!!
> 
> Its better than crickets or total dead silence.


Most amusing part of it is that majority were cheering but the one girl by the camera booing. Not that it matters anyway, everyone acknowledged nikki is over too because of her show on E!, doesn't change the fact that Paige is over as well and will get that Nikki audience as well once she joins TD this sunday.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> when did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AJ Lee gets Cm Punk chants not over. Brie does a yes chant and shes over. fpalm.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> what? *i am going to take the words of people who WAS THERE and said Paige got a loud and great reaction than someone who wasn't there who only show one video of a girl chanting for Nikki.* All the dirtsheets said Paige got some great reactions at all the house shows recently.


I think she's getting a reaction, just not great. IDK why the dirtsheets say it is great, the videos clearly show it isn't. And I'm not even hating here. 

BTW OT but your boy, he's over. OVER! 

There's a difference. And I would never make him heel again. He's too over.



> People who was in Los Angeles said Paige got the best pop at the night.


they lied. Brie did and the Bella entrance did.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Most amusing part of it is that majority were cheering but the one girl by the camera booing. Not that it matters anyway, everyone acknowledged nikki is over too because of her show on E!, doesn't change the fact that Paige is over as well and will get that Nikki audience as well once she joins TD this sunday.


That poster just told you what I told you. WTF bro?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> I think she's getting a reaction, just not great. IDK why the dirtsheets say it is great, the videos clearly show it isn't. And I'm not even hating here.
> 
> BTW OT but your boy, he's over. OVER!
> 
> ...


Everyone in attendance lied, even no diva fans fpalm


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

what are the chances Paige joins the Authority? Do those raw fallout videos previews anything for coming RAWs cause Paige said she was on the same page and likes the authority. Ziggler on the other hand, wasn't happy that they were back, i would love to see my boy be the top man feuding with them.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> She's not over. The crowd didn't go crazy. No I'm not deaf.


So do the crowds at the house shows going crazy for her kicking Nikki or the regular "Let's Go Paige" chants during her matches on Main Event and Superstars not exist? 

Yeah you totally are.



> Now we're acknowledging the boos? and even if she was? so now we're not sure?
> 
> Why can't we just be honest. Paige is not going date anyone here. She's not over, she'll get there. She was clearly booed at MSG, they even booed her in LA.


There were a few scattered people booing in the crowds, doesn't change the fact that the majority of the crowd was cheering for her. fpalm

And this has absolutely nothing to do with whether Paige is going to date anyone here, just undeniable facts; she was cheered at MSG, LA and Hershey. Simple as that. :aj3

And also, what I mean by even if she was booed was that even if she was booed like you somehow think she is then that would still be a good thing either way, but she wasn't booed by the majority in the crowd; she was cheered.



islesfan13 said:


> AJ Lee gets Cm Punk chants not over. Brie does a yes chant and shes over. fpalm.


Logic just does not compute for some it seems. :side:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> what are the chances Paige joins the Authority? Do those raw fallout videos previews anything for coming RAWs cause Paige said she was on the same page and likes the authority. Ziggler on the other hand, wasn't happy that they were back, i would love to see my boy be the top man feuding with them.


Depends if they continue Bellas vs Steph.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Everyone in attendance lied, even no diva fans fpalm


That literally has to be the most asinine thing I have ever heard, for god sakes; how can one be so desperate to grasp at straws to find a reason to legitimize their opinion that they have to fucking flat out lie.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

You guys still taking biased K4L318 seriously? :lmao


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> what are the chances Paige joins the Authority? Do those raw fallout videos previews anything for coming RAWs cause Paige said she was on the same page and likes the authority. Ziggler on the other hand, wasn't happy that they were back, i would love to see my boy be the top man feuding with them.


so you want Ziggler to job? 

Seth Rollins is the future. He's the top heel. Dolph is B face. Daniel Bryan will be A soon. 

As for Paige in the Authority it doesn't make sense. Anti-Diva yet follows authority. Who would she feud with? there has to be point. Nikki and Stephanie have that bond. I guess that's the way they would make Paige a tweener but with Charlotte coming soon, that's what everybody keeps forgetting. And Sasha Banks is on the way too. So Paige as Authority the only way I can see that is if she teams up with Nikki.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

OK, K4L318 said that they booed her.

So? Are heels supposed to be universally cheered? What is this Bizarro world?

Either she got cheered cause they like her (actions) in spite of her being a heel or she is getting heel heat. Anyway - _reactions_. Did Nikki get heel heat?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> You guys still taking biased K4L318 seriously? :lmao


that's right I'm biased. lmao smiley look at me icons. I got one over on K4L318. Yay.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> so you want Ziggler to job?
> 
> Seth Rollins is the future. He's the top heel. Dolph is B face. Daniel Bryan will be A soon.
> 
> As for Paige in the Authority it doesn't make sense. Anti-Diva yet follows authority. Who would she feud with? there has to be point. Nikki and Stephanie have that bond. I guess that's the way they would make Paige a tweener but with Charlotte coming soon, that's what everybody keeps forgetting. And Sasha Banks is on the way too. So Paige as Authority the only way I can see that is if she teams up with Nikki.


Paige hasn't been the "Anti-Diva" since she was in NXT, so it's not like that would be an obstacle in anyway in her joining the Authority if they went that route.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> OK, K4L318 said that they booed her.
> 
> So? Are heels supposed to be universally cheered? What is this Bizarro world?
> 
> Either she got cheered cause they like her (actions) in spite of her being a heel or she is getting heel heat. Anyway - _reactions_. Did Nikki get heel heat?


Correct. 

No. She was booked as a face. And Nikki was getting face reaction.

She got heat because they finished cheering Nikki, she came out and kicked her. No that's my point! It's not beneficial to either.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> so you want Ziggler to job?
> 
> Seth Rollins is the future. He's the top heel. Dolph is B face. Daniel Bryan will be A soon.
> 
> As for Paige in the Authority it doesn't make sense. Anti-Diva yet follows authority. Who would she feud with? there has to be point. Nikki and Stephanie have that bond. I guess that's the way they would make Paige a tweener but with Charlotte coming soon, that's what everybody keeps forgetting. And Sasha Banks is on the way too. So Paige as Authority the only way I can see that is if she teams up with Nikki.


why would Ziggler job? Cena feuded with the authority and they made him look very strong. 

Is Nikki even still apart of the authority? I think it was just for the Brie and Steph feud, cause she never came out to the ring with the authority do they ever mention her.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> why would Ziggler job? Cena feuded with the authority and they made him look very strong.
> 
> Is Nikki even still apart of the authority? I think it was just for the Brie and Steph feud, cause she never came out to the ring with the authority do they ever mention her.


Nope. I know she refers to herself as the Princess of the Authority but past Steph giving her the power? to put Brie in few matches, nothing.

Steph is the only dominant female in there.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Paige hasn't been the "Anti-Diva" since she was in NXT, so it's not like that would be an obstacle in anyway in her joining the Authority if they went that route.


I can't picture Paige being in that authority. I picture Paige's character 2 things as a heel. A tag along strong sidekick or a coward. I picture her babyface booking as Bret Hart. Not overly strong, but very wise and calculated blue chipper.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

At this point lets just end the convo. K4 is legit the only person who believes what hes saying. everyone at the shows said the opposite. Now pick your side. FWIW Paige picked up the microphone in Hershey and told everyone she is COMING for the title this year. So K4 may have to just DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> I can't picture Paige being in that authority. I picture Paige's character 2 things as a heel. A tag along strong sidekick or a coward. I picture her babyface booking as Bret Hart. Not overly strong, but very wise and calculated blue chipper.


That's why you are not booking the show. A strong sidekick to Nikki friggin Bella. I cant.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Paige is the stone cold of the divas division. Which makes sense since he was one of her favorites growing up.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Correct.
> 
> No. She was booked as a face. And Nikki was getting face reaction.
> 
> She got heat because they finished cheering Nikki, she came out and kicked her. No that's my point! It's not beneficial to either.


Isn't getting heel heat beneficial to a heel? :draper2



K4L318 said:


> I can't picture Paige being in that authority. I picture Paige's character 2 things as a heel. A tag along strong sidekick or a coward. I picture her babyface booking as Bret Hart. Not overly strong, but very wise and calculated blue chipper.


Thank god you are not booking the show sir, cause Paige should be nothing resembling a "tag along sidekick" or a coward, she bombed as a coward face for god sake; she needs to be booked as a strong badass.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> why would Ziggler job? Cena feuded with the authority and they made him look very strong.
> 
> Is Nikki even still apart of the authority? I think it was just for the Brie and Steph feud, cause she never came out to the ring with the authority do they ever mention her.


Because he's the heel, that's John Cena. And now there is Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose.

So you want to turn Nikki face? The reason Nikki has the title is The Authority. Off camera Nikki is in that position because HHH (Paul Levesque and Stephanie) wanted her to be divas champion. Their father in Vince didn't. So I would guess their investment, they'd want to be a part of that. 

Especially since Steph came out of retirement for Brie and Nikki. And Natalya pointed out how Nikki and Stephanie compliment each other in real life.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> That's why you are not booking the show. A strong sidekick to Nikki friggin Bella. I cant.


how you expect her to get booed? that is what a heel should receive no?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> how you expect her to get booed? that is what a heel should receive no?


How the fuck is being a strong sidekick to Nikki going to get Paige booed? people aren't booing Noble and Mercury just because they are Seth's sidekicks now are they? :lmao


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> At this point lets just end the convo. K4 is legit the only person who believes what hes saying. everyone at the shows said the opposite. Now pick your side. FWIW Paige picked up the microphone in Hershey and told everyone she is COMING for the title this year. So K4 may have to just DEAL WITH IT.


IDC as long as it's good. I love how you speak for the rest because you're frustrated in anything negative about this girl. Instead of taking it as constructive criticism and optimism for her future.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, Paige as a sidekick to Nikki should get bigger heat than Nikki. fpalm Cause as a heel I have no problem admitting that Paige blows Nikki out of the park. In such scenario Paige is gonna overtake Nikki like the Rock did in NoD  

@HBK 3:16 J&J are the real deal. Future tag team champs :tucky

Siding with Paige fans against a Paige hater is not how I expected to start 2015 on WF but it's been damn good. Thumbs up for all my favorite Paige fans 8*D


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> How the fuck is being a strong sidekick to Nikki going to get Paige booed? people aren't booing Noble and Mercury just because they are Seth's sidekicks now are they? :lmao


Seth is going against John Cena, they'd cheer the devil if he went against him. 

Lets picture Natalya and Nikki having their rivalry, and Paige all the sudden jumps in and kicks Natalya, does the WWE fans cheer her or boo her? Paige siding with the Bellas goes against anything she stood for, they'd get legit heat for using the numbers game on face divas. 

It starts with psychology bro.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> IDC as long as it's good. I love how you speak for the rest because you're frustrated in anything negative about this girl. Instead of taking it as constructive criticism and optimism for her future.


Lying about reactions= constructive criticism and optimism for her future? WTF seriously just stop and worry about Nikki bella.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Seth is going against John Cena, they'd cheer the devil if he went against him.
> 
> Lets picture Natalya and Nikki having their rivalry, and Paige all the sudden jumps in and kicks Natalya, does the WWE fans cheer her or boo her? Paige siding with the Bellas goes against anything she stood for, they'd get legit heat for using the numbers game on face divas.
> 
> It starts with psychology bro.


But Nikki and Brie are so over and are getting crazy face reactions so why would they boo Paige? aige


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

I would like a two man power trip with Paige & Charlotte.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Lying about reactions= constructive criticism and optimism for her future? WTF seriously just stop and worry about Nikki bella.


Isles this how you want to start 2015? 

ok how about I won't make another comment on Paige. Don't ever ask me about her. All 2015. Starting from this post. Meaning I don't want to see a post from you to me about what I think about Paige, what I think they should do, no interrupting my posts with another poster and interjecting Paige into it and it will be ignored.

You good with that?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> But Nikki and Brie are so over and are getting crazy face reactions


they are getting some. Not crazy over.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Isles this how you want to start 2015?
> 
> ok how about I won't make another comment on Paige. Don't ever ask me about her. All 2015. Starting from this post. Meaning I don't want to see a post from you to me about what I think about Paige, what I think they should do, no interrupting my posts with another poster and interjecting Paige into it and it will be ignored.
> 
> You good with that?


of course


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> of course


Cool. Happy New Years.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> Yes, Paige as a sidekick to Nikki should get bigger heat than Nikki. fpalm Cause as a heel I have no problem admitting that Paige blows Nikki out of the park. In such scenario Paige is gonna overtake Nikki like the Rock did in NoD
> 
> @HBK 3:16 J&J are the real deal. Future tag team champs :tucky
> 
> Siding with Paige fans against a Paige hater is not how I expected to start 2015 on WF but it's been damn good. Thumbs up for all my favorite Paige fans 8*D


I love J&J too, I was just using them as an example of lackeys in my argument against K4, through now that I think about I think I'll be more then fine with Paige becoming Nikki's sidekick; cause this chick's going place and she going to be a star :tucky

In my view the future of this division long term is Paige, Charlotte and Sasha, they will be the cornerstones this division is built around; or at least that is how I would do it if I was Vince.



K4L318 said:


> Seth is going against John Cena, they'd cheer the devil if he went against him.
> 
> Lets picture Natalya and Nikki having their rivalry, and Paige all the sudden jumps in and kicks Natalya, does the WWE fans cheer her or boo her? Paige siding with the Bellas goes against anything she stood for, they'd get legit heat for using the numbers game on face divas.
> 
> It starts with psychology bro.


But... but, if Nikki and Brie are so over and getting such huge face reactions like you say they are then why would they boo Paige? wouldn't they cheer her? aige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I love J&J too, I was just using them as an example of lackeys in my argument against K4, through now that I think about I think I'll be more then fine with Paige becoming Nikki's sidekick; cause this chick's going place and she going to be a star :tucky
> 
> In my view the future of this division long term is Paige, Charlotte and Sasha, they will be the cornerstones this division is built around; or at least that is how I would do it if I was Vince.
> 
> ...


He said hes done talking about Paige now so this site may be a bit more tolerable. Happy New Year to everyone including K4 hope its a happy healthy one. As for Paige I agree she will be the cornerstone of the division for years to come. Cant wait for sunday.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> But... but, if Nikki and Brie are so over and getting such huge face reactions like you say they are then why would they boo Paige? wouldn't they cheer her? aige


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/43557049-post476.html

we're done on this.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> He said hes done talking about Paige now so this site may be a bit more tolerable. Happy New Year to everyone including K4 hope its a happy healthy one. As for Paige I agree she will be the cornerstone of the division for years to come. Cant wait for sunday.


Happy New Year to everyone. 



K4L318 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/43557049-post476.html
> 
> we're done on this.


Sure then.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

am i the only one who would like to see a Paige and Summer Rae Feud but only if they did it like in NXT.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> am i the only one who would like to see a Paige and Summer Rae Feud but only if they did it like in NXT.


I'd love for the Rae of sunshine to get some deserved spotlight but I don't think they will change character for her like they are starting to do for Paige.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> AJ Lee gets Cm Punk chants not over. Brie does a yes chant and shes over. fpalm.


Yes, because they are remotely similiar in concept.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Someone mentioned Paige as Nikki's sidekick. No, that would not work but I like this idea. 

I would like Paige taking on a side-kick in Sasha Banks in 2015 for a period of time and than Sasha turns on her starting a feud between the two.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> Someone mentioned Paige as Nikki's sidekick. No, that would not work but I like this idea.
> 
> I would like Paige taking on a side-kick in Sasha Banks in 2015 for a period of time and than Sasha turns on her starting a feud between the two.



Dude u again. Dont think we havent caught-on!! Now leave!!!

GOT ME BITCH!!!!


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Isn't getting heel heat beneficial to a heel? :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god you are not booking the show sir, cause Paige should be nothing resembling a "tag along sidekick" or a coward, she bombed as a coward face for god sake; *she needs to be booked as a strong badass*.


*Agreed! You know how i would book her. Old School 80s Road Warriors.*



Nicole Queen said:


> Yes, Paige as a sidekick to Nikki should get bigger heat than Nikki. fpalm Cause as a heel I have no problem admitting that Paige blows Nikki out of the park. In such scenario Paige is gonna overtake Nikki like the Rock did in NoD
> 
> @HBK 3:16 J&J are the real deal. Future tag team champs :tucky
> 
> Siding with Paige fans against a Paige hater is not how I expected to start 2015 on WF but it's been damn good. Thumbs up for all my favorite Paige fans 8*D


*I hope you are meaning me as well*:cool2



ZigZagging said:


> I would like a two man power trip with Paige & Charlotte.


*Paige = Austin

Charlotte = HHH

That is why the division should be made bigger and more meaningful so they could have a mid card and tag titles so that could truly be played out.* 



HBK 3:16 said:


> I love J&J too, I was just using them as an example of lackeys in my argument against K4, through now that I think about I think I'll be more then fine with Paige becoming Nikki's sidekick; cause this chick's going place and she going to be a star :tucky
> 
> In my view the future of this division long term is *Paige, Charlotte and Sasha, they will be the cornerstones this division is built around*; or at least that is how I would do it if I was Vince.
> 
> ...



*I would say add Becky Lynch and a stronger and more serious booked Emma to that as well. That would be my cornerstones. Then build around that.*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Dude u again. Dont think we havent caught-on!! Now leave!!!
> 
> GOT ME BITCH!!!!


*What?! You confuse me.*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Dark Warlords said:


> *Paige = Austin
> 
> Charlotte = HHH
> 
> That is why the division should be made bigger and more meaningful so they could have a mid card and tag titles so that could truly be played out.*


Considering all the meaningful tag matches they like to put the Divas in I think a Divas Tag Team Championship wouldn't be a bad idea; would give the girls something to do outside of the main title.



The Dark Warlords said:


> *I would say add Becky Lynch and a stronger and more serious booked Emma to that as well. That would be my cornerstones. Then build around that.*


Almost forgot about them, but yeah Becky and a repackaged and stronger booked Emma would definitely be future cornerstones of the division as well.



The Dark Warlords said:


> *What?! You confuse me.*


I believe he is accusing ZigZagging of being our not so dearly departed frenemies; the one who wished death on the Bella Twins.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Shes boring and ugly. Will be doing porn with Xpac in 3 years. "Inside Paiges 1,2,3"


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish they would give the women at least a 5 min match on Raw... this 1 minute shit is dreadful. It makes all of them look like horrible wrestlers.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I wish they would give the women at least a 5 min match on Raw... this 1 minute shit is dreadful. It makes all of them look like horrible wrestlers.


correct me if i am wrong but i don't think any of paige's main roster matches has been under 4 minutes. I prefer her getting 15-20 minutes like she did in nxt and the indies.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I wish they would give the women at least a 5 min match on Raw... this 1 minute shit is dreadful. It makes all of them look like horrible wrestlers.


With a three hour show (or even a two hour show as in the past) they have plenty of time to give the girls 7-10 minutes at least if not longer; I'd love if they got the time the women down in NXT got.


----------



## Britani (Jan 3, 2015)

Agree


----------



## Saraya (Jan 3, 2015)

Greatest diva of all time imo


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

I almost read this as "Paige grabbed me" 

lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Saraya said:


> Greatest diva of all time imo


She hasn't been in WWE long enough to say that.

We need at least another week before we can crown her the greatest entertainer in human history.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Potential to be one of the greatest ever divas I think they were trying to say.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Potential to be one of the greatest ever divas I think they were trying to say.


No its pretty obvious that's not what they were saying.

Paige is great and all, but the hype is a bit over the top on here. The power of boners.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

she does have the potential to be one of the greatest divas of all time she's young she determined she has a strong fan base...its on WWE if they continue to build her up or not plain and simple


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Vixxxenn said:


> she does have the potential to be one of the greatest divas of all time she's young she determined she has a strong fan base...its on WWE if they continue to build her up or not plain and simple


once triple h and steph takes over the company. Paige will benefit when vince gives up the company to his son in law along with adrian neville, sami zayne, emma. Paige is still very young and still has a whole career ahead of her. 2014 was her rookie year and was given so much already, i am glad she taken a backseat the last few weeks, you don't want to overexpose her like AJ, The Bellas, Cena.


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

Paige hasn't done anything interesting since her feud with AJ. You guys are overrating her based on her unique appearance in a locker room full of make up sluts :cole


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Gay Daniel Bryan said:


> Paige hasn't done anything interesting since her feud with AJ. You guys are overrating her based on her unique appearance in a locker room full of make up sluts :cole


Paige hasen't done anything interesting because she hasen't been given anything besides 8 diva tag matches where NOBODY comes out looking good.


Also her appearance is amazing. Lita also rocked the "alternative" appearance but Paige is way hotter imo (tho Lita's better in-ring).


Paige looks amazing, is okay on the mic (especially considering her age, Orton was shit when he was young too and remember Kenny Dykstra?) and has been wrestling forever.

What's not to like!

Paige shows why male wrestlers in particular need to rock a unique appearance, while looking attractive. Nobody gives a shit about wrestler-in-tights #9295 , but Roman Reigns is gathering pops just by appearance alone (that's his only merit, really)

Unlike Reigns, Paige is actually good at other stuff besides being hot.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Also her appearance is amazing. Lita also rocked the "alternative" appearance but Paige is way hotter imo (tho Lita's better in-ring).


paige is actually better in the ring than Lita. The only thing lita has over paige is she is a high flyer. Paige is a technician, submission specialist, brawler. I see her as the Stone Cold of the divas division, her no bullshit attitude. Just wish her face run when she debuted was more of a stone cold face.

Plus Paige's idol growing up was Bull Nakano is awesome as well.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

ZigZagging said:


> *paige is actually better in the ring than Lita.* The only thing lita has over paige is she is a high flyer. Paige is a technician, submission specialist, brawler.* I see her as the Stone Cold of the divas division, her no bullshit attitude.* Just wish her face run when she debuted was more of a stone cold face.
> 
> Plus Paige's idol growing up was Bull Nakano is awesome as well.


Disagree with that. Paige has been hit and miss since her main debut, in the ring. I know, I know, she just needs the time. But Lita did look better despite her also limited match time.

For the second point, she isn't really that anymore. Maybe on NXT, but she certainly hasn't kept the same character since her main debut. 

Paige has all the time in the world. It takes years to reach the level that a lot of her fans seem to want her to be at now. The Stone Cold of the divas division? Absurd praise. Her first year on raw has been good by divas standards, but hardly groundbreaking.

Let her grow into it. She doesn't need to be the GOAT at age 22.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

kusksu said:


> Disagree with that. Paige has been hit and miss since her main debut, in the ring. I know, I know, she just needs the time. But Lita did look better despite her also limited match time.
> 
> For the second point, she isn't really that anymore. Maybe on NXT, but she certainly hasn't kept the same character since her main debut.
> 
> ...


Mate the argument that she is better than Lita is not even in question; Lita was excellent because she was something different, a high risk, high flying woman, but as an actual wrestler, and even as a high flyer, she was incredibly sloppy, like really bad. I mean every time she did her moonsault she would almost injure herself or her opponent. Lita was fantastic as a concept, and it was a concept which bounced well against Stephanie and Trish at the time, but as a wrestler, she was really bad. And you are talking about a time where womens matches weren't as limited; hell I believe Lita was the first woman and so far only woman to main event a Raw in an actual match.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

She was shoved down our throats for months. She shouod be getting reactions by now.

Still Alicia fox has proven time and time again to be better than paige thats why they split them so fast because Alicia was outshining Paige.

People keep saying she's the best diva ever when a jobber out shined her. W.e.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Bandwagon_derailed said:


> She was shoved down our throats for months. She shouod be getting reactions by now.
> 
> Still Alicia fox has proven time and time again to be better than paige thats why they split them so fast because Alicia was outshining Paige.
> 
> People keep saying she's the best diva ever when a jobber out shined her. W.e.


I don't think that's why they split them up.

Paige was leaving the title picture and there was no use for the team at that point and it looked to me like Alicia was supposed to get the next big face diva push but they went with Naomi instead (though it looks like it might be going back to Alicia after Natalya gets her shot).


----------



## emmarampaiger (Jan 3, 2015)

alicia fox is black, i do not want to see her at all.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

emmarampaiger said:


> alicia fox is black, i do not want to see her at all.


*WOW JUST WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

emmarampaiger said:


> alicia fox is black, i do not want to see her at all.


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Paige hasen't done anything interesting because she hasen't been given anything besides 8 diva tag matches where NOBODY comes out looking good.
> 
> 
> Also her appearance is amazing. Lita also rocked the "alternative" appearance but Paige is way hotter imo (tho Lita's better in-ring).
> ...


I never said she wasn't good. I said people overrated her because she's different.

Paige is good, but not as good as the madly infatuated geeks online make her out to be.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The Dark Warlords said:


> *WOW JUST WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Wow hes using another name. Frenemies/zig zagging and now
emmarampaiger.

First he wants people to die and now hes a full blown racist.
GOD I FUCKING HATE THIS GUY!!!!!!!!

One of the moderators or someone else in charge.
Block this guys ip address. They might have and most likely hes hiding behind a proxy server.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

emmarampaiger said:


> alicia fox is black, i do not want to see her at all.












Wow... just wow.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

It astounds me that people have so much to say about paige and her 3 minute matches


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> It astounds me that people have so much to say about paige and her 3 minute matches


Coming here and baiting Paige fans is not cool either. :draper2


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Coming here and baiting Paige fans is not cool either. :draper2


That's where you're wrong, brother love, I'm not baiting anyone. Never have. I'm just stating my opinion that paige has short matches and I'm very surprised that people have dozens of pages worth of material to talk about with her.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> That's where you're wrong, brother love, I'm not baiting anyone. Never have. I'm just stating my opinion that paige has short matches and I'm very surprised that people have dozens of pages worth of material to talk about with her.


Every single diva barely and rarely ever gets more then 5 minutes in the ring a night, doesn't mean that there fans don't have things to talk about.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Every single diva barely and rarely ever gets more then 5 minutes in the ring a night, doesn't mean that there fans don't have things to talk about.


Okay. Then where's Layla's, Summer's, and Alicia's 50 plus pages?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> Okay. Then where's Layla's, Summer's, and Alicia's 50 plus pages?


Layla, Summer and Alicia aren't over. :draper2

In seriousness through, the most over divas on this site are AJ, Paige and the Bellas; so the majority of the discussion tends to revolve around them.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Layla, Summer and Alicia aren't over. :draper2
> 
> In seriousness through, the most over divas on this site are AJ, Paige and the Bellas; so the majority of the discussion tends to revolve around them.


Alright, but still I'm just surprised that the heads on here can drum up 50 plus pages saying the same shit (she deserves better, I want to marry her, I want to follow her home and look through her garbage, etc). But that's cool. Different strokes for different folks.

I'm surprised (or not really) that wwe doesn't make their version of ronda rousey. A hot chick who kicks ass is drawing pretty well for ufc, it might do the same for double double E


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> Alright, but still I'm just surprised that the heads on here can drum up 50 plus pages saying the same shit (she deserves better, I want to marry her, I want to follow her home and look through her garbage, etc). But that's cool. Different strokes for different folks.


The fact that diva threads regularly are the longest wrestling related threads on the site should tell you that us diva marks have a lot of shit to talk about.

And that many of us are awkward or weird as well. :draper2


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> The fact that diva threads regularly are the longest wrestling related threads on the site should tell you that us diva marks have a lot of shit to talk about.
> 
> And that many of us are awkward or weird as well. :draper2


Now that you mention it, I probably could come up with many pages talking about Trish's tits or Stacy's ass.

Thanks for the insight, young buck


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> Now that you mention it, I probably could come up with many pages talking about Trish's tits or Stacy's ass.
> 
> Thanks for the insight, young buck


Most diva threads are generally about strictly wrestling related matters if they aren't in the WoW section itself, but glad I could provide insight nonetheless.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> The fact that diva threads regularly are the longest wrestling related threads on the site should tell you that us diva marks have a lot of shit to talk about.
> 
> And that many of us are awkward or weird as well. :draper2


We put more energy into them than what the wwes booking department has.
Which is a shame the divas division should be an attraction for wwe.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> We put more energy into them than what the wwes booking department has.
> Which is a shame the divas division should be an attraction for wwe.


To be honest if they just hired a few of us Diva marks off the forum and paid us to write and book for the divas we could probably do a better job then WWE ever has, not to mention if they got the people down in NXT to write and book the main roster women.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I want the hay day of divas/womens wrestling to come back
to wwe.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Layla, Summer and Alicia aren't over. :draper2
> 
> In seriousness through, the most over divas on this site are AJ, Paige and the Bellas; so the majority of the discussion tends to revolve around them.


Alicia has always connected with the crowds.Did you not see her bipolar gimmick reactions she got in 2014?

And if by "over" you mean the creative team books them strongly. Aj,bellas and paige are all over pushed over rated and basic.

Most iwc fans like whom ever WWE has winning all the time. It has nothing to do with talent or being "over". If creative is on your side you'll be pushed hard.

Paige ,Aj and Bella fans are obsessive that's why the discussions unwillingly revolve around their mediocrity.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I might watch my first episode of TD just because Paige is on it.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> I think I might watch my first episode of TD just because Paige is on it.


this is a smart move by the wwe. Adding Paige will bring in her fans which will equal higher ratings= more revenue money for them.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

ZigZagging said:


> this is a smart move by the wwe. Adding Paige will bring in her fans which will equal higher ratings= more revenue money for them.


Depends though. I'm worried that they'll bury Paige somehow and try to make me lose all interest in her.


They'd have to bury her pretty hard for that to happen tho . I don't want her to play her character, but I hope "RL" Paige is interesting.

ALSO THEY BETTER USE THAT EXTRA REVENUE FOR MORE PAIGE ON RAW


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Depends though. I'm worried that they'll bury Paige somehow and try to make me lose all interest in her.
> 
> 
> They'd have to bury her pretty hard for that to happen tho . I don't want her to play her character, but I hope "RL" Paige is interesting.
> ...


total divas is scripted, so this won't be 100 percent be an inside look at her outside ring life. Unless we see Emma, her family, Summer and Bayley alot since her fans know that her family and friends are her world. I hope she alot some say on what makes it on total divas, more about how she loves wrestling compared to the other girls but doubt it, there no drama there.

Her podcast on Jericho was HER where she mentioned her bestfriends were Emma, Bayley and Summer but when she did that interview, mentioned Rosa and Alicia as her friends, she was promoting Total Divas. 

I just hope She actually wanted to do it and not forced by wwe to join it. Not like she will flat out say it (that goes for any superstar/diva) cause she doesn't want to burn any bridges.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

i don't think she is that good. But i understand why people love her. She is like Emma Watson. Watson is a teen with an adult body and people have weird dreams about that. Paige is a skinny white diva and that's the same thing. Not very good in the ring, not very good with the mic but it does not matter.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

frenchguy said:


> i don't think she is that good. But i understand why people love her. She is like Emma Watson. Watson is a teen with an adult body and people have weird dreams about that. Paige is a skinny white diva and that's the same thing. Not very good in the ring, not very good with the mic but it does not matter.


not good in the ring? i suggest u go back to watch NXT and her indie matches.






off-topic: Emma Watson is a fantastic actress.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> not good in the ring? i suggest u go back to watch NXT and her indie matches.


I haven't watched her in the indies, but I've watched some of her NXT matches and when Summer Rae pulls out submission based offence and you just pull and slam people by the hair... :draper2

To each their own though.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Bad in the ring? I can see where you could maybe pick apart something like mic skills but Paige is very good in the ring- she would be in the "top" easily, not that it's saying much because the WWE doesn't have a whole lot of divas.

If you were to branch out and include other feds she'd still be part of the current "elite". Just because she doesn't use a submission hold for every move doesn't mean she's bad.....her current style utilizes mostly power blows and attacks.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Make this long running thread into an Official Paige thread for all such.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I am surprised that this thread is still get attention. I thought this thread would of been locked by now. But Paige is improving in her character and mic work.







*


----------



## Esskayb (Jan 16, 2015)

What a great match that was for the NXT Womens Championship.

Before watching that match I've not seen any of Paige's matches on NXT. I've only seen her matches on Raw, Smackdown, Main Event and PPV's, and from what I've seen she's great in the ring and good on the mic. 

I would love to see her get a title shot at the Royal Rumble and bring the Divas title back where it belongs, around her waist.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


.)


----------

